# 'Steam verliert seinen Reiz': Tom kommentiert die Kommentare



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *'Steam verliert seinen Reiz': Tom kommentiert die Kommentare* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *'Steam verliert seinen Reiz': Tom kommentiert die Kommentare*


----------



## SmokeyX (13. Januar 2015)

Da habe wir wohl eine klickgeile **** jetzt noch die Thumbnail gegen Titten austauschen und du kannst gleich bei Apecrime anfangen. 

#polarisieren #reißerisch


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Januar 2015)

Liegt eher an den Spielen als an Steam selbst. Ich kaufe seit Jahren schon immer weniger bei Steam ein. Aber richtig gute Titel werden halt gespielt: Bioshock und Co. Das Problem ist auch, dass MP-Titel mit Freunden eben mehr Spaß machen als immer Solo-Quo unterwegs zu sein. Somit erklärt sich das ziemlich einfach finde ich. Steam an sich ist halt eh so lala... Die Sales interessieren kaum seit Keystores.


----------



## Invictis (13. Januar 2015)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> Da habe wir wohl eine klickgeile **** jetzt noch die Thumbnail gegen Titten austauschen und du kannst gleich bei Apecrime anfangen.
> 
> #polarisieren #reißerisch



#unnötig


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich finde deine Ehrlichkeit ja super.
Aber wie du schon in der ersten Minute zugibst, dass du die Überschrift NUR DESHALB reißerisch gemacht hast, damit mehr Leute draufklicken und lesen... das ist so dermaßen unterste Schublade, dass es einfach nur traurig ist.
Das ist genau das, was man von der BILD erwartet - und das ist kein Troll- Kommentar wie "super Bild-Niveau, das ihr wieder habt, PCGH", sondern das ist tatsächlich das Prinzip der Bildzeitung.

Weiter wollte ich mir das Geständnis dann nicht weiter anhören.
Aber dann doch: Was macht dich zum Spielejournalist?
Was muss man da für eine Ausbildung haben? 

Denn dein in Minute 1 erwähntes Geständnis hat absolut nichts mit seriösem Journalismus zu tun und ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden ernsthaften Journalisten. Hinter Journalismus sollte harte Arbeit stecken, Mühe bei der Recherche und auch bei der Korrektheit des publizierten Materials. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Überschrift nicht zum Clickbaiten missbraucht wird.

Nur weil jemanden erlaubt wird, Artikel und Kommentare zu schreiben, ist man noch lange kein Journalist. Sonst wären das hier auch alle PCGH-Extreme Mitglieder.

Deine Hauptaussage, wegen der jetzt hier so viel Tam-Tam gemacht wird, und ein Video, das eigentlich auch wieder nur zum Klickerzeugen da ist, ist eigentlich folgende:

Die Steam-Sales heuer waren nicht besonders, weil 1) keine besonderen Spiele heuer im Sale waren und 2. du schon so vieles hast.

Na gratuliere, das trifft auf fast jeden STEAM User zu.
Dazu braucht es jetzt keinen seriösen, journalistischen Beitrag.
Deshalb Fazit: ein weiterer Schritt für Sensationsjournalismus auf der PCGH. Ich dachte irgendwann doch, das hier sei ein Magazin mit Niveau für gebildete Jugendliche und Erwachsene.
Kannst du dich nicht mit Georg Wieselsberger zusammentun und für die Gamestar schreiben?

Wie du selbst 4 oder 5x betonst war die Überschrift reißerisch und irreführend. Gratuliere, das ist also das Mittel wie ihr eure User zum Klicken bringen wollt.

Ich möchte jetzt nochmal ganz kurz in erinnerung rufen, dass es kurzfristige und langfristige Effekte von so einem erzogenen Userverhalten gibt:
Kurzfristig: wohoo mehr Clicks
Langfristig sehen sich User nach einer Plattform um die ihrem Niveau eher entspricht. Es ist jetzt ja nicht so, dass ihr mit Computerbase, hardtechs4you, tomshardware usw usf... keine deutschsprachige Konkurrenz hätte die Niveau bietet.
Wenn man dem englischen mächtig ist bedient man sich sowieso schon länger anderen Websites zumindest zusätzlich. In letzter Zeit werden durch die vermehrten Bildergalerien, Clickbaits, der Verschlimmbesserung der Website, usw usf eh schon immer mehr User verärgert, bescheidene Werbung vor und nach einem Video... (selbst vor diesem hier).

Es gilt halt sich zu fragen, ob man gerne die User verärgert, die PCGH seit Jahren die treue halten und euch euren Job sichern.

Vermutlich sitzt ihr grade bei einem Klick-Counter und sagt euch "jetzt hat schon wieder so ein trottel draufgeklicht ahahahaha, los macht noch ein Bierchen auf, jeder Klick ein Bierchen, User sind echt so dumm und lassen sich so provozieren, und dank unserem neuen Player kriegen wir mehr und mehr $$$ weil wir mit unseren Lesern Spielchen treiben".

Und @ Tom Loske verliert seinen Reiz.
Leider steht nicht direkt auf der Main neben dem Artikel drauf, von wem er ist. Wäre schön, zumindest ein Namenskürzel.
Auf deine Artikel würde ich in zukunft nur noch mit Vorsicht klicken.
Bei der Gamestar gibts so eine Markierung ja auch. Ein Fragezeichen im Titel markiert eine Überschrift von einem nichtssagenden, schlecht recherchierten Artikel von Georg Wieselsberger. Kannst du sowas nicht auch machen? So in etwa "Verliert Steam seinen Reiz?!!"
Damit ich gleich auf der Main erkenne mit welchem Niveau ich es zu tun habe?

Zugegeben, das war vielleicht ein einzelnes Vorkommnis und man muss dir hoch anrechnen, dass du dich mit dem Feedback beschäftigst.
Allerdings hier noch ein kleiner Tipp zu Feedback: Man nimmt es AN und verteidigt nicht sofort seine vorige Position. In keinster Weise habe ich erkannt, dass du es in Zukunft anders machen willst/wirst.
Deshalb werde ich mir noch ein paar weitere Kommentare und Beiträge von dir durchsehen. Jeder verdient ja mehrere Chancen, du stehst noch am Anfang deiner "journalistischen Karriere" und willst dich vielleicht ja wirklich noch verbessern. Als "junger Hüpfer" kannst du ja noch was ändern, was bewegen. Später ist das schwierig, wenn sich Gewohnheiten mal eingeschlichen haben.

Solltest du dich aber, aus welchem Grund auch immer, irgendwie nicht weiterentwickeln, bist du leider einfach nur einer von vielen beratungsresistenten Menschen.


----------



## marvinj (13. Januar 2015)

Tom, was da los? Sonst tratst du immer als seriöser Tester und Schriber auf, aber mit dem Kommentar (welches ich nicht azllzu schlimm fand) und dem Video, in dem du dich verteidigen möchtest, klingt das eher nach der Rehabilitation deines Rufes. Im Internet sind immer "Trolle" unterwegs, die Müll als Kommentar verpacken, da sollte man als Redakteur drüber stehen und nicht Salz in die Wunde streuen 

Übrigens ist Facebook schon wieder "mega out" 
Wer heute sagt, der hat auf den Kommentar 300 Likes bekommen, dem kann ich auch nichtmehr helfen. Das ist so eine Pseudo-Sache. Lieber auf fundiertere Meinungen  aus dem Forum hören, wie den vorgelesenen Schlusskommentar


----------



## OutOfMemory (13. Januar 2015)

Habe gestern den Artikel gelesen, und heute das Video. War etwas überrascht. So viel unnötiger Wirbel. Sicherlich war die Überschrift nicht passend aber diese Aufregung darum ist auch einfach nur übertrieben. Zumal der Artikel auch nicht verkehrt war, mir geht es persönlich genauso. Ich fand den Artikel interessant.


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2015)

Man muss auch hier im Forum selektieren was ist brauchbar was soll Klicks generieren. HW Test z.B. Eingabegeräte, Grafikkarten, CPU+ Mainboard, Mobile u.s.w. sind durchaus auf einem hohen Niveau aber jede Sensations News muss man nicht unbedingt lesen.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Habe gestern den Artikel gelesen, und heute das Video. War etwas überrascht. So viel unnötiger Wirbel. Sicherlich war die Überschrift nicht passend aber diese Aufregung darum ist auch einfach nur übertrieben. Zumal der Artikel auch nicht verkehrt war, mir geht es persönlich genauso. Ich fand den Artikel interessant.


der Wirbel ist nicht unnötig, er ist völlig beabsichtigt.
Das sagt er doch auch im Video mit anderen Worten.
Er sagt ja auch eine Meinung die eigentlich jeder STEAM User hier sowieso schon hat, ein eigener Artikel dazu hat einfach nur den Sinn, dass leute wie verrückt draufklicken.
Dadurch, dass Tom aber weiß, dass die meisten Leute eh schon seiner Meinung sind, musste er provozieren in der Überschrift.
Aber eine Überschrift wie diese betrachte ich als halbe Lüge, weshalb diesem Knaben nicht mehr zu trauen ist.
Besser wäre eine ehrlichere Überschrift gewesen "Der Steam Sale hatte heuer keinen Reiz". Oder "Quo vadis Steam-Sale: für mich kaum interessantes mit dabei".
Eine gegenkolumne die nochmal Klicks produziert, mit einer Bildergalerie "Trotz fehlender "Kracher" beim Steam Sale 2014: diese Spiele sollte man sich näher ansehen" und dann kann man ja eine so schön klickerzeugende Bildergalerie (User lieben bekanntlich Bilder... hirn aus und herumklicken) zu alten Klassikern, Indiespielen usw machen

Nein, man hat sich für eine Irreführung in der Überschrift entschieden. Auch dieses Antwortvideo soll ja eigentlich nur Klicks erzeugen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob dies nicht ein Medienexperiment von Tom ist. Wenn dem so ist, muss ich sogar meinen Hut ziehen: cleverer Schachzug, auch wenn er durchschaut wurde.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, und man sich jetzt so hinstellt, als wäre das ganze nicht vorhersehbar gewesen... not so clever


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Also ich finde deine Ehrlichkeit ja super.
> Aber wie du schon in der ersten Minute zugibst, dass du die Überschrift NUR DESHALB reißerisch gemacht hast, damit mehr Leute draufklicken und lesen... das ist so dermaßen unterste Schublade, dass es einfach nur traurig ist.
> Das ist genau das, was man von der BILD erwartet - und das ist kein Troll- Kommentar wie "super Bild-Niveau, das ihr wieder habt, PCGH", sondern das ist tatsächlich das Prinzip der Bildzeitung.
> 
> ...



Tja Rollora,

Du hast Recht. Ich habe Clickbait-Betrieben, so wie es BILD, Heftig, Buzzfeed und viele andere Medien auch betreiben.

Ist das seriöser Journalismus? Nein, das ist es ganz klar nicht. Aber Du hast da etwas verwechselt. Ich schrieb einen Kommentar, eine Kolumne, eine Glosse. Diese Art von Artikel hat nichts mir fundiert recheriertem Journalismus zu tun. Ich wollte gar keine Hard-Facts zur Schau stellen, das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Das legen mir nur Du und viele andere Leser in den Mund.

Ist aber Quatsch. Die Kolumne soll unterhalten. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Und ich denke das hat Sie ganz gut, denn Du hast über meinen Beitrag nachgedacht und Dir sogar Zeit genommen mich im Forum von der Seite anzumachen indem mich als Beleidigung für jeden echten Journalisten bezeichnest und meine Qualifikation anzweifelst. Wenn Du das schon tust, dann schau meinen Beitrag doch wenigstens zu Ende, bevor Du hier postest. 

Rollora, ich freue mich, dass Du Dir hochwertigen, qualitativ hochwertigen Journalismus wünschst. Denn bekommst auch bei PCGH und auch von mir. Aber eben an anderer Stelle. Im Heft zum Beispiel, wenn es um Tests geht, um harte Fakten. Dort wirst Du von mir keine BILD-Headline lesen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Bigyeti (13. Januar 2015)

Der Titel ist numal "Steam verliert seinen Reiz". Es war für mich völlig klar, dass es sich wohl um eine persöhnliche Meinung, mit Begründungen, handeln wird.
Dementsprechend habe ich interessiert den Artikel gelesen und weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht warum sich manche Leute das Recht rausnehmen Tom persöhnlich anzugreifen,
diese Reaktionen sind in meinen Augen reinster Kindergarten.


----------



## Do Berek (13. Januar 2015)

Ui Ui,scheinbar eher "Tom verliert seinen Reiz" 
Aber im Ernst: Wie schon geschrieben,war diese Kolumne deine persönliche Meinung und die sei dir auch gegönnt,aber:
In Zeiten von minütlichen Shitstorms muss man auf Gegenmeinungen gefasst sein,grade wenn man den Vorwurf von Clickbaiting auch noch bestätigt.


----------



## ein_schelm (13. Januar 2015)

Also für mich ist der Steamsale immer noch interessant!
Klar, Spiele, auf die ich wirklich heiß bin, werden bei Release gekauft. 
Dann gibt es aber noch Titel die muss man nicht sofort haben, vielleicht auch weil man mit einem anderen Game noch beschäftigt ist. 
Da kommt ein Steamsale gerade recht und man kann hier zuschlagen.

Dass, das Angebot manchmal verlockender als das Spiel selbst ist - mag sein. Aber da muss man eben dem eigenen Jäger und Sammlertrieb widerstehen.
Ich setze mir bei solchen Aktionen immer ein grobes Budget und informier mich über die Games.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Aber Du hast da etwas verwechselt. Ich schrieb einen Kommentar, eine Kolumne, eine Glosse. Diese Art von Artikel hat nichts mir fundiert recheriertem Journalismus zu tun.


Da hast du natürlich recht, das habe ich jetzt nicht miteingerechnet.


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich wollte gar keine Hard-Facts zur Schau stellen, das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Das legen mir nur Du und viele andere Leser in den Mund.


dann hatte dein Kommentar aber GAR keinen Jorunalistischen oder inhaltlichen Wert sondern einzig und allein, provokation. Das ist eigentlich sogar noch trauriger.
Dann hast du wohl nicht bedacht, dass du in offizieller Funktion für ein Magazin schreibst. Kommentar hin oder her, mach es doch im Forum, wenn du willst, dass es nicht ganz ernst genommen wird.
Oder im PCGH-Extreme Blog... oder schreib den Titel seriöser, wegen dem würdens trotzdem noch viele lesen.


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ist aber Quatsch. Die Kolumne soll unterhalten. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.


sie hat eigentlich provoziert, nicht unterhalten.


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Und ich denke das hat Sie ganz gut, denn Du hast über meinen Beitrag nachgedacht und Dir sogar Zeit genommen mich im Forum von der Seite anzumachen indem mich als Beleidigung für jeden echten Journalisten bezeichnest und meine Qualifikation anzweifelst. Wenn Du das schon tust, dann schau meinen Beitrag doch wenigstens zu Ende, bevor Du hier postest.


Habe ich, du hast meinen Beitrag nicht zu Ende gelesen.
Und naja ich denke über jeden Beitrag nach: Hintergrundwissen, Ausdrucksweise usw. Ich versuche mir immer ein Bild von meinem Virtuellen Gegenüber zu machen. Nicht nur in einem online-Spiel.
Ich kenne zufällig eine "ernsthafte" Journalisten die für Politikmagazine schreiben, weshalb mir das in den Sinn gekommen ist.


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Rollora, ich freue mich, dass Du Dir hochwertigen, qualitativ hochwertigen Journalismus wünschst. Denn bekommst auch bei PCGH und auch von mir. Aber eben an anderer Stelle. Im Heft zum Beispiel, wenn es um Tests geht, um harte Fakten. Dort wirst Du von mir keine BILD-Headline lesen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Tom


na dann sind wir ja auf einer Wellenlänge.
Es wird dem User und treuen Leser dieses Magazins (Meine Registrierung wird hier nicht richtig angezeigt, auf der PCG schon...) ja wohl auch erlaubt sein, Befürchtungen zu äußern, dass das Niveau sinkt nach so vielen Jahren des "Supports", wenn man das als Leser so nennen darf


----------



## CuRRyKing (13. Januar 2015)

An sich finde ich Steam, Uplay und co unnötig.
Ich nutze es weil ich es muss.
Die Gängelung etwas zu nutzen was ich nicht wirklich brauche erschließt sich mir nicht jedes mal. Man muss fairer weiße sagen, das Steam ein wenig an seiner Features gearbeitet hat.

Das größte Manko sind aber wohl die Preise die auf den Plattformen aufgerufen werden. Sie sind bei Neuheiten durch die Bank weg fast immer deutlich teurer als sogar im stationären Handel. Von den Key-Stores rede ich da noch nicht einmal.
Auch ältere Titel, die meist sogar für 10€ über die Theke gehen kosten meist mehr. Und das für ein Konto-Key, ohne Hülle, Cover und Booklet. 
Einzig Games wo alle DLC enthalten sind werden einiger Maßen attraktiv.  Da Geschmäcker aber verschieden sind, verlieren die Steamsales schnell an Reiz.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Vhailor (13. Januar 2015)

Ich wiederhole mich einfach mal, wenn nich sage, dass ich den Inhalt aus der eigentlichen Kolummne durchaus treffend finde und persönlich teile. Ob das nun - bei einer Kolummne - zu 100% zu der Überschrift passt...ganz ehrlich Leute...ihr habt echt Probleme. 
Wenn ich mir das Video so anhöre scheint sich auch wiedermal der ganze Bodensatz der Gesellschaft zu erdreisten dem Autor alles Mögliche anzulasten. Nicht, dass mich das wundert... Ich habs sogar erwartet, grade nachdem man schnell erkennen konnte, welche Richtung der thread einschlägt. Daher hab ich auch nicht weiter in die neueren Kommentare gesehen (absehbar). 

@Tom: So sehr ich auch die Intention verstehe, sich dazu äußern zu wollen , so leid tut es mir sagen zu müssen, dass sowas in der Regel niemand hören/sehen will. Die Leute wollen alle die Kritikoffensten der Welt sein. Doch am Ende läuft es nur darauf hinaus, dass sie unbehelligt in freiester Wortwahl ihre eigene Meinung ablassen können und am Besten nie wieder damit konfrontiert werden. Kommentare nicht zu kontern aktzeptieren die Leute heutzutage daher viel eher. Das stärkt ihr Gefühl im Recht zu sein und zu bleiben. 



> Georg Wieselsberger


Ohja... ein Name den jeder GS-Leser kennt. Bin auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf deren HP gewesen. Früher taugte die Zeitschrift noch was. Aber durch die immer stärke gewordene Möchtegern-cool-Attitüde vor x Jahren ist es einfach nicht mehr lesbar gewesen. Deren Kiddy-Forum ohnehin nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Tom, was da los? Sonst tratst du immer als seriöser Tester und Schriber auf, aber mit dem Kommentar (welches ich nicht azllzu schlimm fand) und dem Video, in dem du dich verteidigen möchtest, klingt das eher nach der Rehabilitation deines Rufes. Im Internet sind immer "Trolle" unterwegs, die Müll als Kommentar verpacken, da sollte man als Redakteur drüber stehen und nicht Salz in die Wunde streuen
> 
> Übrigens ist Facebook schon wieder "mega out"
> Wer heute sagt, der hat auf den Kommentar 300 Likes bekommen, dem kann ich auch nichtmehr helfen. Das ist so eine Pseudo-Sache. Lieber auf fundiertere Meinungen  aus dem Forum hören, wie den vorgelesenen Schlusskommentar



Wirklich verteidigen möchte ich mich gar nicht. Ich wollte vor allem zeigen, dass ich durchaus auf die Community höre und auch bereit zu antworten. Seriöse Tests und Berichte kommen dennoch weiterhin von mir, keine Sorge 

Ursprünglich wollte ich im Video noch ein paar echt harte Kommentare satirisch in den Dreck ziehen, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden, weil das nur falsch verstanden werden könnte.


----------



## Nazzy (13. Januar 2015)

Was hier für ein "Drama" gemacht wird, wegen eines Kommentars......Ich habe jetzt nicht jede Zeile oder Kommentar gelesen, aber einige übertreiben hier wieder maßlos. Zumal diese so "böse" Überschrift völlig harmlos ist und im Grunde nur die Wahrheit wiederspiegelt.



> Im Internet sind immer "Trolle" unterwegs, die Müll als Kommentar  verpacken, da sollte man als Redakteur drüber stehen und nicht Salz in  die Wunde streuen



so ist es. Besser "anecken" als mit der Masse mitschwimmen. Es wird immer Leute geben, die alles kritisieren.
Eine Kritik bekommst du von mir... 
Das Video ist völlig unnötig , auch wenn du es sicherlich "gut" meinst.

@Rollora

Ich aktzeptiere deine Meinung, aber ich finde, dass du es ein wenig zu "ernst" siehst.  Solche " Kommentare" sind ja wertend und müssen ja nichts mit der allgemeinen Qualität zu tun haben. Ich bin bisher zufrieden, sonst wäre ich nicht jeden Tag hier auf der Page. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass eine PC Zeitschrift auch mal aus der Reihe tanzen darf. Zumal sie fast jede Altersgruppe ansprechen wollen.
 Natürlich gibt es immer mal News/Kommentare, die mir nicht zusagen, aber die ignoriere ich, bevor ich wie ein Hausdrache "losschimpfe" :>.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> "Georg Wieselsberger"
> 
> 
> Ohja... ein Name den jeder GS-Leser kennt. Bin auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf deren HP gewesen. Früher taugte die Zeitschrift noch was. Aber durch die immer stärke gewordene Möchtegern-cool-Attitüde vor x Jahren ist es einfach nicht mehr lesbar gewesen. Deren Kiddy-Forum ohnehin nicht.


Genau das ist das Problem, was passiert, wenn solche Beiträge Usus werden. 
Deshalb gibt es dieses Forum, in dem auch die Redakteure Feedback bekommen.
Man muss Tom anrechnen, dass er sich das Feedback anschaut.
Ob er 1) was draus lernt oder es 2) sogar beabsichtigt weiter zu provozieren liegt an ihm und der PCGH ob sie das weiter unterstützen wollen.
Das Forum wird hier nicht weniger zum Kiddy Forum: Beiträge wie die von Wieselsberger haben halt auch solche User angelockt.
Die User wiederum haben das Forum so überflutet, dass es unmoderierbar wurde





Nazzy schrieb:


> @Rollora
> 
> Ich aktzeptiere deine Meinung, aber ich finde, dass du es ein wenig zu  "ernst" siehst.  Solche " Kommentare" sind ja wertend und müssen ja  nichts mit der allgemeinen Qualität zu tun haben. Ich bin bisher  zufrieden, sonst wäre ich nicht jeden Tag hier auf der Page. Und ich bin  auch der Meinung, dass eine PC Zeitschrift auch mal aus der Reihe  tanzen darf. Zumal sie fast jede Altersgruppe ansprechen wollen.
> Natürlich gibt es immer mal News/Kommentare, die mir nicht zusagen,  aber die ignoriere ich, bevor ich wie ein Hausdrache "losschimpfe"  :>.
> ...


Ich überdramatisiere bewusst. Ich darf das auch, ich bin hier weder "Jorunalist", noch mache ich eine Kolumne draus. Ich male hier mal etwas schwarz um aufzuzeigen was passieren würde, wenn dieser Weg weiter verfolgt wird.
Vielleicht weiß Tom nicht, was er anrichtet, wenn man sowas weiter forciert. Auch wenn es nur persönliche Kommentare sind, was ja prinzipiell gut ist, kann man immer noch die Überschrift weniger irreführend gestalten. Das ist es ja, woran sich die meisten stören: man wurde quasi belogen oder halt hinters LIcht geführt


----------



## Nazzy (13. Januar 2015)

Georg Wieselberger scheint ja recht bekannt zu sein 
Ich sollte wieder öfters die Gamestar Page besuchen....


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ich sollte wieder öfters die Gamestar Page besuchen....



Nein. Du solltest noch öfter (!) PCGH.de besuchen!


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Georg Wieselberger scheint ja recht bekannt zu sein
> Ich sollte wieder öfters die Gamestar Page besuchen....


Er macht immer Hardwarenews zu populären Themen, schreibt gerne reißerische Überschriften im Artikel fehlen dann aber reine Fakten und sie sind bespickt von falschen Übersetzungen.
Wenn man dann die eigentliche Quelle liest, sieht man, dass viel Spekulation seinerseits als "News" verkauft werden.

Und in Rechtschreibung & Grammatik hat er, der sich ja auch Journalist schimpft, echt den Vogel abgeschossen. Nicht, dass ich immer goldrichtig liege was das betrifft, ich schreibe nur noch hier auf deutsch, aber dennoch ein JOURNALIST sollte die Grundregeln von Rechtschreibung inklusive Groß/Kleinschreibung, Punktuation, Grammatik und semantisch sinnvollem Satzaufbau beherrschen. 
Da verdummen ja auch die User die das ständig lesen und glauben so schreibt man das... 


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Nein. Du solltest noch öfter (!) PCGH.de besuchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das kommt ganz auf Beiträge wie deinen an


----------



## matty2580 (13. Januar 2015)

Na ja, mich stört die reißerische Überschrift der Kolumne nicht.

PCGH konkurriert mit vielen großen Seiten, z.B. Computerbase, die mit genau den gleichen Mitteln arbeiten.
Entweder man passt sich an, oder geht in der Masse der Seiten unter.

Problematisch ist für PCGH, dass sich viele Themen hier bis zum Erbrechen wiederholen, und damit langweilig werden.
Ich selbst z.B. habe früher täglich hier geschrieben und viel gelesen.
Sehe jetzt aber nur noch wöchentlich vorbei, und schreibe fast gar nichts mehr hier.

Die Themen reißen mich einfach nicht mehr.
Und wenn dann lese ich lieber internationale Seiten mit ähnlichen Profil wie PCGH.


----------



## ein_schelm (13. Januar 2015)

CuRRyKing schrieb:


> An sich finde ich Steam, Uplay und co unnötig.
> Ich nutze es weil ich es muss.
> Die Gängelung etwas zu nutzen was ich nicht wirklich brauche erschließt sich mir nicht jedes mal. Man muss fairer weiße sagen, das Steam ein wenig an seiner Features gearbeitet hat.



Das ist eine Seite... die andere ist die Tatsache das man keine optischen Medien mehr braucht, um ein Spiel zu zocken.



CuRRyKing schrieb:


> Das größte Manko sind aber wohl die Preise die auf den Plattformen aufgerufen werden. Sie sind bei Neuheiten durch die Bank weg fast immer deutlich teurer als sogar im stationären Handel. Von den Key-Stores rede ich da noch nicht einmal.
> Auch ältere Titel, die meist sogar für 10€ über die Theke gehen kosten meist mehr. Und das für ein Konto-Key, ohne Hülle, Cover und Booklet.
> Einzig Games wo alle DLC enthalten sind werden einiger Maßen attraktiv.  Da Geschmäcker aber verschieden sind, verlieren die Steamsales schnell an Reiz.



Genau hier gilt es genauer hin zu schauen und zu vergleichen! Neue Titel kann man bedenkenlos billiger im Laden kaufen und hat trotzdem den "Vorteil" der Anbindung zu einem Clouddienst.
Bei älteren Titeln muss man abwägen.
Lange war z.B. Anno 1404 auf Steam deutlich teurer als im Laden - ich wollte aber die Cloudanbindung. Ein Steamsale hat Anno aber dann doch noch bezahlbar gemacht .


----------



## Nazzy (13. Januar 2015)

Nochmal @ Steam......

Also, dank Keyshops und co. habe ich eigentlich kein Bedarf mehr, mich bei Steam auszutoben. Zumal immer wieder die selben Spiele angeboten werden. Und selbst* dann*, sind Keyshops oftmals billiger.
Als Plattform ist Steam immernoch sehr angenehm.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. Januar 2015)

Hast dir Mühe gegeben wirklich die dümmsten Kommentare rauszusuchen! Bravo, das war äußerst spaßig!


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf Beiträge wie deinen an



Wir können uns ja darauf einigen, dass Du meine Kolumnen links liegen lässt, dafür aber vermehrt meine Tests liest? Deal?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. Januar 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das ist eine Seite... die andere ist die Tatsache das man keine optischen Medien mehr braucht, um ein Spiel zu zocken.


Diese Tatsache hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass Steam DRM nutzt, das gleiche geht auch mit DRM-freien Downloads! Und dann kann der entsprechende PC sogar  NOCH NIE am I-Net angeschlossen worden sein und es klappt trotzdem...


----------



## alm0st (13. Januar 2015)

Persönliche Angriffe sind so oder so unterstes Niveau - egal ob es jetzt nur ein Kommentar oder ein tatsächlich recherchierter Artikel war. In dem Fall ist es halt ein kontroverses Thema gewesen, mit der Absicht auf Aufmerksamkeit. Damit war doch von Anfang an klar dass es eine hitzige Diskussion geben wird. Ich bin auch nach wie vor anderer Meinung als der Autor und trotzdem respektiere ich seine Einstellung und Sichtweise.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Diese Tatsache hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass Steam DRM nutzt, das gleiche geht auch mit DRM-freien Downloads! Und dann kann der entsprechende PC sogar  NOCH NIE am I-Net angeschlossen worden sein und es klappt trotzdem...



Dienste wie GOG.com machen es vor.


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2015)

@Tom:
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Leute sich so an dem Kommentar hochziehen.
Für mich war klar, dass einfach mal die eigene Meinung eines Redakteurs abgegeben wurde.
Den Text habe ich nur überflogen, da ich deine "Kritik" an Steam nicht wirklich teile.
Mal eher das eigene Kaufverhalten infrage stellen! 



Nazzy schrieb:


> Georg Wieselberger


Ich fand seine Artikel meist auch nicht gut.
Allerdings wurde mir der Name eher durch die immer gleichen Anfeindungen in den Kommentaren bekannt.
Das grenzte ja schon an Mobbing...
Nachvollziehbar ist es irgendwie dennoch.


----------



## CuRRyKing (13. Januar 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das ist eine Seite... die andere ist die Tatsache das man keine optischen Medien mehr braucht, um ein Spiel zu zocken.



Da hast du wohl Recht. Auf Grund meines fortschreitenden Alters bevorzuge ich sogar bei gleichen Preis die Version mit DVD, Hülle, Cover und Booklet. Ich bin halt Nostalgiker und steh dazu.


----------



## Vhailor (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem, was passiert, wenn solche Beiträge Usus werden.
> Deshalb gibt es dieses Forum, in dem auch die Redakteure Feedback bekommen.
> Man muss Tom anrechnen, dass er sich das Feedback anschaut.
> Ob er 1) was draus lernt oder es 2) sogar beabsichtigt weiter zu provozieren liegt an ihm und der PCGH ob sie das weiter unterstützen wollen.
> ...



Ich sehe es aktuell nicht so wild. Wöchentliche Kommentare und Redaktionseinblicke lockern die News auf.
Dennoch hast du wahrscheinlich recht, dass eine Seite weniger seriös wirken kann, wenn mehr Kolummnen bzw. weniger sachliche News und Analysen geschrieben werden. Aber das ist hier ja nicht der Fall.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Artikel hin und wieder an Inhalt/Daten mangeln, den/die man auf ähnlichen Seiten jedoch nachlesen kann. 
Die Rechtschreibung fällt hier teilweise auch auf, aber darüber kann ich noch hinwegsehen. So schlimm wie bei GS/Wieselsberger ist es noch lange nicht .
Lernen muss Tom daraus mMn nur eins - offensichtlich nehmen die Leute sowas zum Anlass, sich mal wieder über etwas aufzuregen. Daher lässt man besser solch augenscheinlich "provokativen" Überschriften, um auch die potentiellen Nörgler hinterm Berg zu halten.
Hinters Licht geführt finde ich übertrieben bzw albern sowas in dem Kontext zu erwähnen.


----------



## cane87 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich kann von meier Seite aus nur sagen, dass - nachdem ich die Überschrift gelesen habe - genau das Thema im Kommentar angesprochen wurde, welches ich beim Lesen der Überschrift erwartet habe. Steam-Sales hatten für mich vor einigen Jahren noch einen sehr viel grösseren Reiz, als sie es heute noch für mich haben. Da geht es mir genauso wie Tom. Kann die ganze Aufregung also nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Lernen muss Tom daraus mMn nur eins - offensichtlich nehmen die Leute sowas zum Anlass, sich mal wieder über etwas aufzuregen. Daher lässt man besser solch augenscheinlich "provokativen" Überschriften, um auch die potentiellen Nörgler hinterm Berg zu halten.
> Hinters Licht geführt finde ich übertrieben bzw albern sowas in dem Kontext zu erwähnen.



Die Aufregung war ja kalkuliert, die Headline lud ja auch dazu ein - diese werde ich wohl auch bei persönlichen Themen wie einer Kolumne etwas weniger "laut" wählen.

Was ich nicht tun werde ist auf weichgespülte "politisch korrekte, gender-gerechte" Überschriften setzen, nur damit sich niemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.


----------



## DerDoofy (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem, was passiert, wenn solche Beiträge Usus werden.
> Deshalb gibt es dieses Forum, in dem auch die Redakteure Feedback bekommen.
> Man muss Tom anrechnen, dass er sich das Feedback anschaut.
> Ob er 1) was draus lernt oder es 2) sogar beabsichtigt weiter zu provozieren liegt an ihm und der PCGH ob sie das weiter unterstützen wollen.
> ...



Usus... wenn ich sehe, wie manche Leute zu ejakulieren drohen, weil sie ein Fremdwort einbringen können, könnte ich kotzen.

Wöchentlich, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, schreibt ein Redakteur eine Kolumne? Seine Meinung halt zu irgendeiner Sache.
Ich glaube, man sollte dann schreiben, wenn man eine Idee hat, und nicht, weil es irgendeine Regel so vorsieht.
Das fiel mir ein zu diesem Thema, auch wenn der Kommentar von Tom nicht im Zuge dieser wöchentlichen Meinungsäußerung geschrieben wurde.

Solche Diskussionen könnte man sich ersparen, wenn man die Messlatte bestimmt. Welches Ziel verfolgt man mit seinen Äußerungen? Welche Qualitäten sollen sie haben? 
Dann kann niemand sagen, dass irgendetwas schlecht ist, weil es ihm nicht gefällt. Dann wird es nicht an Geschmäckern und Launen gemessen. 

Das ist generell ein Problem der Kritik. Nichts kann wirklich hilfreich und sinnvoll beurteilt werden, wenn man nicht weiß, was das, was kreiert wurde, ursprünglich werden sollte. 
Wenn ich bei Amazon Bewertungen zu einer Game of Thrones Staffel lese, dann sehe ich, dass die Mehrheit die Serie toll findet. Und ich selbst auch.
Aber nützt mir die "Meinung" anderer etwas, wenn ich nicht gerade auf der Suche nach Eingebungen bin, um eigene Meinungen zu hinterfragen oder zu bilden?
Wenn ich wissen will, ob etwas, eine Sache, ein Objekt, ein Gut, das richtige für mich ist, dann brauche ich keine Meinungen, sondern eine Messlatte.
Und die kann eben sein: Wurde die Sache ihrer ursprünglichen Idee gerecht? 
Wenn jeder, der etwas schöpft, erklärt, was er schöpfen wollte - dann kann es nur diesen Maßstab geben. 
Und was ich denke, spielt keine Rolle, weil die Sache entweder das wurde, was sie werden sollte, oder nicht. Und dann kann ich auch keinen Ärger bereiten, indem ich bei Amazon schreibe,
dass Game of Thrones ja ne richtige Hurensohnscheiße ist, und die Macher sich mächtig ins Knie ****** sollten. Gut, schreiben kann ich es noch, nur würde meine polarisierende, provokante, respektlose (bla bla bla) Meinung dann nicht für so eine Unruhe sorgen. 

Freie Meinungsbildung ist ja super knorke. Aber wenn es um Bewertung, um Beurteilung geht, dann gehören die Meinungen für mich ausgeschlossen. Die verwirren nur. Sie verkomplizieren das Feld, in dem ich sachlich informiert werden möchte. Ich wünsche mir generell mehr Konstanten, an denen man sich halten und orientieren kann. Die Leute laufen schon genug verwirrt und selbstfremd durch die Gegend. 

PCGH - informativ, beständig, kritisch

Dann gibt es keine Meinungen mehr, dann gilt nur noch, sind eure Artikel, Kolumen, whatevr, informativ? INFORMATIV an sich, nicht für mich oder sonstwen.
Wenn die Informationen enthalten, kann euch niemand auf einer Grundlage anfeinden. Auch dann, wenn ich die Informationen schon habe, und euch deshalb, heute will sich ja jeder echauffieren, ans Bein pissen möchte. Also entweder halte ich die Fresse, weil ich sehe, dass ihr euren Ansprüchen gerecht werdet. Oder ich werde nicht beachtet, wenn ich kritisiere und/oder austicke, aus demselben Grund.


----------



## marvinj (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wollte ich im Video noch ein paar echt harte Kommentare satirisch in den Dreck ziehen, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden, weil das nur falsch verstanden werden könnte.



Satire und Sarkasmus werden nicht von allen verstanden, da muss immer zu gezwingkert werden  #shelden^^


----------



## GxGamer (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Tja Rollora,
> 
> Du hast Recht. Ich habe Clickbait-Betrieben, so wie es BILD, Heftig, Buzzfeed und viele andere Medien auch betreiben.
> 
> ...



Ich fand die Überschrift der Kolumne auch ziemlich enttäuschend, habe mir den Kommentar aber erspart. Das Video habe ich mir doppelt angeschaut.
Was mich am Video stört: Du erklärst zwar die Situation und gehst auf Kommentare ein, entschuldigst dich aber nicht. Das hätte man für die User, welche einen zur Überschrift passenden Artikel erwartet haben, durchaus machen sollen/können. Auch ich habe die Kolumne ganz gelesen,weil ich als "Steam-Fan" wissen wollte, wieso einem erfahrenen Profi der Presse wie dir, der Reiz daran verloren geht. Wenn es dann nur um die Sales und nicht die Plattform an sich geht... hätte man sich für die verlorene Zeit durchaus eine Entschuldigung gewünscht.

Mir als Moderator fällst du damit auch noch in den Rücken. Wir sollen hier ehrenamtlich (unbezahlt) für Ordnung sorgen und das schliesst korrekte Titel der Threads mit ein. Dies ist sogar in den Forenregeln verankert. Natürlich könnt ihr als Admins / Webseitenbetreibende machen was ihr wollt. Das Forum ist ja auch ein anderer Bereich als die Homepage. Ich würde es mir aber wünschen wenn ihr dabei das gleiche Niveau halten würdet, wie ihr es von der Community verlangt. Denn der Kommentarbereich IST ein Teil des Forums. Ich habe in Zukunft keine Lust auf Diskussionen welche mit "Der Redakteur macht doch auch reißerische Faketitel für Klicks!!!" beginnen.

Kolumnen sollen unterhalten, richtig. Der unterhaltsame Part ist dabei meist die Wirklichkeit/Wahrheit, welche skurrile oder schier unglaubliche Formen annimmt, welche man aber durchaus schonmal selbst erlebt haben kann. Daher erkennt man sie leicht wieder, man fühlt sich mit eigenen Erfahrungen bestätigt und kann deshalb gut darüber lachen oder schmunzeln. Oder sich aufregen, je nach Themengebiet. Wie oft habe ich schon beim Lesen einer Kolumne gedacht "Verdammt, er hat Recht, er spricht mir aus der Seele". Wenn man die Wahrheit/Wirklichkeit/Ehrlichkeit nun mit einem Faketitel begräbt, nimmt man der Kolumne und dem Autor die ganze Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich glaube nicht das du dir damit einen Gefallen getan hast, denn ich habe bisher noch keine Kolumne gelesen, welche eine Videoantwort auf die Kommentare nötig hatte.

Beste Grüße

Edit:
An den Kameramann:
Du musst nicht so nahe heranzoomen das man jede Pore, jede Hautunreinheit und jedes Härchen erkennen kann! Es ist nicht so schwer einen guten Fokus zu halten. Man muss nicht zwanghaft Bewegung ins Bild bringen. Wer ist das? Ich reg mich immer wieder darüber auf.


----------



## tigra456 (13. Januar 2015)

Tom lass dich nicht ärgern.

Die Überschrift war schon ok für das Thema um die nötige Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.

Klar kann man sich drüber streiten. Es ist aber nicht so, dass ihr von PCGH dauernd so Reisser-Überschriften macht.

Ist aber ne coole Aktion von dir, da bissl Stellung zu nehmen (Zumal du das nicht unbedingt hättest machen müssen)

Ich habs von Anfang an so verstanden, wie du es gemeint hast. (Und ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung bin was Steamdeals angeht)

Ist aber normal, dass da einige immer drauf schießen und n Meinungsbattle draus machen. 

(und hey, die Presse ist frei und jeder kann sagen, was er will, ungeachtet der Reaktionen, also was regen die sich so auf)


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (13. Januar 2015)

Einige Leute hier tun so als ob es nur die PCGH als einzige Seite im Netz geben würde... Ist halt etwas RTL2 Style hier, aber das kann auch sehr unterhaltsam sein als immer nur die trockenen News auf anderen Seiten.

Mir hat Toms Kolumne ganz gut gefallen, vorallem da ich mich in meinem Sale Verhalten darin wieder erkenne.

Habe mir dieses Jahr bei den Sales auch nichts mehr gekauft, da ich noch etliche Spiele habe die ich durchzocken muss und das ist halt nicht mehr so leicht, wenn man 10 Stunden jeden Tag auf der Arbeit sitzt und dann vielleicht 2 Stunden max pro Tag Zeit hat was zu spielen. Da spielt man locker einen Monat an einem Spiel.
Ich bin jetzt aber auf einem guten Weg meine Spiele "abzuarbeiten" die ich mir gekauft habe, nur kann ich mich für einige Titel irgendwie nicht mehr motivieren (Arkham City, Dishonored z.B.). Aber da geht es ja nicht nur mir so.

Also Leute, jetzt kommt alle mal wieder runter, es geht hier um das Thema Videospiele und da sollte man vielleicht nicht alles so bierernst nehmen.

Wünsch euch jetzt noch viel Spaß beim abarbeiten eurer Steamspiele.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Die Steam-Sales heuer waren nicht besonders, weil 1) keine besonderen Spiele heuer im Sale waren und 2. du schon so vieles hast.



Ich maße mir an zu behaupten, dass du die tatsächliche Aussage einfacht nicht verstanden hast. Meiner Interpretation nach, ist es nämlich folgende:  

aufgrund der schieren Menge von Rabatt-Aktionen sind selbige 

*a)* irgendwann einfach nicht mehr furchtbar aufregend, weil sich die überhaupt erst anreizgenerierenden Mechanismen ("whoa, XX% günstiger - da muss man zuschnappen, weiß ja nie wann man das noch brauchen/zocken könnte!") bei zu häufiger Anwendung abnutzen 

_(ich nehme an, du erinnerst dich noch an die Zeiten, als es nur SSV und WSV als Rabattaktionen im Einzelhandel gab. Die wilden Kaufhausklopperein, die man da beobachten konnte. Und nun? Mittlerweile muss man ja fast schon suchen, um in bestimmten Produktpaletten etwas ohne Rabatt zu finden. Und die Leute drehen nicht durch und kaufen wie blöde. Das ist - genau wie bei Steam, selbst ohne Winter oder Summer Sale - schon längst öde Normalität (für die "Veteranen" zumindest) geworden. Vielleicht (!) zum Vorteil des Konsumenten, aber längst kein "Abenteuer" mehr)_

*b)* dazu verleitend, sich eine unglaublich große Sammlung von Spieletiteln zu kaufen, die man rein vom Rahmen des Möglichen her gar nicht alle jemals auch nur etwas intensiver antesten kann, noch die Motivation dafür aufbringen kann. Weil es eben zu viele sind. 

_(gleiches Phänomen wie mit viel zu umfangreichen Speisekarten. Da kann man auch schonmal stundenlang vor sitzen, kann sich aufgrund des Überangebots nicht entscheiden und verliert dann letztlich komplett die Lust dran. Ich persönlich kann das jedenfalls für mich selbst bestätigen. Und es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Psychologie da schon so ein zwei Sätze zu geschrieben hat)_


----------



## OCCenturion (13. Januar 2015)

Hey Tom,

was wird denn hier wegen eines Beitrages so ein Wind gemacht!? 

Ständig wird die Meinung einer Person  bis zum umfallen kritisiert! Habt ihr nix anderes zu tun? Besonders diejenigen, die sich besonders aufgeregt haben, wollten dich von ihrer Meinung überzeugen. Objektive Kommentare waren da eher selten.

Überschrift nicht optimal aber zielführend. Text völlig richtig und nachvollziehbar. Ergo: solider Beitrag! Punkt.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Januar 2015)

Tom, ich fand es gut!
Traurig waren die Kommentare von einigen Usern. wie kann man so ein **** von sich geben?
Erziehung haben halt nicht alle genossen.


----------



## n3rd (13. Januar 2015)

@Tom:

Der Beitrag (eher gesagt die Ü-Schrift) war wirklich keine Granate, aber das so ein kleiner Stein solch große Wellen schlagen wird, hätte ich (Du bestimmt auch nicht) nicht gedacht.
Irgendwie vermisse ich an dieser Stelle Ausdrücke ala Pegida - "Lügenpresse", usw.. Was ist mit dem Leser von heute los? Natürlich soll auch der Header eines Beitrages einen Leser
dazu verleihen sich diesen anzugucken. Man muss sich aber dabei im Klaren sein, dass der Header ein Abbild des Inhalts sein sollte (bzw. Allegorie, Metapher). Eine Abweichung von 
diesem Kurs ist zwar nicht toll, aber ganz ehrlich - Ist es wirklich so schlimm, wie hier propagiert wird? Der Leser soll sich eben selber mit dem Inhalt eines Beitrages/Kolumne auseinander 
setzen (falls er/sie dazu geistig in der Lage ist).  Das "Gebashe" an dieser Stelle finde ich genauso unnötig, wie das Video mit Deiner Stellungnahme. Man hat es gemacht. Es ist schief
gelaufen. Einige Komments waren aggressiv.... naja, dann schreibt man eben einen kurzen Komment mit einem Statement und das war's. Wer es akzeptiert, der tut es. Wer es aber nicht 
tut, dem hilft auch das Video nicht. 

p.s.: mMn soll eine Kolumne nicht nur Unterhalten, es soll in erster Linie informativ sein bzw. die Meinung eines Journalisten zu einem Thema XY enthalten.


@Rollora: 

Man kann aber auch aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten machen. Wenn Du Dich bei einer HW Kolumne schon so aufregst, dann lies mal die News bei Spiegel, Focus,
und Co..


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich fand die Überschrift der Kolumne auch ziemlich enttäuschend, habe mir den Kommentar aber erspart. Das Video habe ich mir doppelt angeschaut.
> Was mich am Video stört: Du erklärst zwar die Situation und gehst auf Kommentare ein, entschuldigst dich aber nicht. Das hätte man für die User, welche einen zur Überschrift passenden Artikel erwartet haben, durchaus machen sollen/können. Auch ich habe die Kolumne ganz gelesen,weil ich als "Steam-Fan" wissen wollte, wieso einem erfahrenen Profi der Presse wie dir, der Reiz daran verloren geht. Wenn es dann nur um die Sales und nicht die Plattform an sich geht... hätte man sich für die verlorene Zeit durchaus eine Entschuldigung gewünscht.



Ich entschuldige mich nicht, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mich nicht entschuldigen muss. So weit kommt es noch, dass jeder Medienschaffende sich dafür entschuldigen muss, dass ein Konsument einen Beitrag gelesen/gesehen/gehört hat, der ihn nicht oder nur zum Teil interessiert hat. 



GxGamer schrieb:


> Mir als Moderator fällst du damit auch noch in den Rücken. Wir sollen hier ehrenamtlich (unbezahlt) für Ordnung sorgen und das schliesst korrekte Titel der Threads mit ein. Dies ist sogar in den Forenregeln verankert. Natürlich könnt ihr als Admins / Webseitenbetreibende machen was ihr wollt. Das Forum ist ja auch ein anderer Bereich als die Homepage. Ich würde es mir aber wünschen wenn ihr dabei das gleiche Niveau halten würdet, wie ihr es von der Community verlangt. Denn der Kommentarbereich IST ein Teil des Forums. Ich habe in Zukunft keine Lust auf Diskussionen welche mit "Der Redakteur macht doch auch reißerische Faketitel für Klicks!!!" beginnen.



Zunächst einmal: Vielen Dank für Deine (und die Deiner Kollegen) harte Arbeit als Mods bei uns im Forum. Es lag mir fern, Dir und den anderen Moderatoren "in den Rücken zu fallen". Ich möchte Dir Deinen Job nicht unnötig erschweren, denke aber, dass wir hier von Unterschiedlichen Dingen sprechen. Eine Kolumne ist von Anfang an so gekennzeichnet und damit als subjektiver Beitrag erkenntlich. Bei Forenthreads soll die "korrekte Bezeichnung" ja vor allem die gemeinsame Diskussion ermöglichen. Das Threadnamen wie "Hilfeeeee 1111!!!!einelf" niemandem helfen ist klar, hier wäre ein "Meine Geforce-Grafikkarten-Treiber lässt sich nicht updaten unter Windows 7 64 HP" die bessere Wahl.



GxGamer schrieb:


> Kolumnen sollen unterhalten, richtig. Der unterhaltsame Part ist dabei meist die Wirklichkeit/Wahrheit, welche skurrile oder schier unglaubliche Formen annimmt, welche man aber durchaus schonmal selbst erlebt haben kann. Daher erkennt man sie leicht wieder, man fühlt sich mit eigenen Erfahrungen bestätigt und kann deshalb gut darüber lachen oder schmunzeln. Oder sich aufregen, je nach Themengebiet. Wie oft habe ich schon beim Lesen einer Kolumne gedacht "Verdammt, er hat Recht, er spricht mir aus der Seele". Wenn man die Wahrheit/Wirklichkeit/Ehrlichkeit nun mit einem Faketitel begräbt, nimmt man der Kolumne und dem Autor die ganze Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich glaube nicht das du dir damit einen Gefallen getan hast, denn ich habe bisher noch keine Kolumne gelesen, welche eine Videoantwort auf die Kommentare nötig hatte.



Glaub mir, viele haben mir abgeraten dieses Video zu machen. Ich habe es trotzdem getan, nicht weil es nötig war, sondern weil ich Lust darauf hatte. Ich wollte der Community einfach mal zeigen, dass da wirklich eine Person dahintersteht. Einen Gefallen tun wollte ich mir damit nicht.

Danke für Deine höfliche und nachvollziehbare Kritik. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Du durch meinen "Fake-Titel" nicht die Lust am modden hier in unserer Foren-Gemeinschaft verloren hast. Sollte das der Fall sein, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür. Aber nicht auf Allgemeinplätzen.

beste Grüße,
Tom


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Januar 2015)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich fand die Überschrift der Kolumne auch ziemlich enttäuschend, habe mir den Kommentar aber erspart. Das Video habe ich mir doppelt angeschaut.
> Was mich am Video stört: Du erklärst zwar die Situation und gehst auf Kommentare ein, entschuldigst dich aber nicht. Das hätte man für die User, welche einen zur Überschrift passenden Artikel erwartet haben, durchaus machen sollen/können. Auch ich habe die Kolumne ganz gelesen,weil ich als "Steam-Fan" wissen wollte, wieso einem erfahrenen Profi der Presse wie dir, der Reiz daran verloren geht. Wenn es dann nur um die Sales und nicht die Plattform an sich geht... hätte man sich für die verlorene Zeit durchaus eine Entschuldigung gewünscht.


Dass sich ein Redakteur überhaupt dazu genötigt fühlt, sich rechtfertigen zu müssen, ist schon etwas...arm. Den Hebel dazu betätigte aber wohl weniger er selbst, sondern viel mehr die User. Erschrieb seine Meinung zu den Steam-Sales und garnierte es mit einer etwas reißerischen Überschrift. Na und? Was anderes soll eine Überschrift doch gar nicht machen: Neugierig machen. Und in dem Fall hat sie doch ihre Funktion offensichtlich erfüllt. Eine Kolumne hat nunmal überhaupt nichts mit "seriösem Journalismus" zu tun. 

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum sich ein Redakteur dafür entschuldigen sollte. Die User regen sich nicht erst seit kurzem über reißerische Überschriften auf. Aber sie bleiben hier. So schlimm kann es also doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## Kuschluk (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Die Aufregung war ja kalkuliert, die Headline lud ja auch dazu ein - diese werde ich wohl auch bei persönlichen Themen wie einer Kolumne etwas weniger "laut" wählen.
> 
> Was ich nicht tun werde ist auf weichgespülte "politisch korrekte, gender-gerechte" Überschriften setzen, nur damit sich niemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.



^^
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich 90% wollten vermutlich einfach nur trollen oder auch provozieren.

Ich finde es völlig OK in einer persönlichen Kolumne die persönliche Meinung nieder zu schreiben. Dort ist es immerhin gekennzeichnet und klar als eigene Meinung ersichtlich.
Tust mir ein bisschen Leid auf diese Useless Kommentare auch noch ernsthaft Antworten zu müssen.  Spätestens aber nach diesem Feedback kann keiner mehr maulen. 50% der Kommentareschreiber hätten wohl ehr ne Schelle als eine Antwort verdient.


Meine Meinung ist, dass der komplette GAMEs Markt aktuell hinkt.

Mein Wunsch: 

-ein aktuelles Anno 1404 ohne Desync  (kann mit Starcraft leider nich viel anfangen)
-ein aktuelles CnC Generals ohne Ruckler und Desync  (es gibt KEIN Basisbau/ moderne Kriegsführungsgame in diesem Stil)
- weiterhin aktuelle Battlefields 1945 - 2142,   allerdings lieber gutes Aimverhalten und klassisches Gameplay pflegen als irgendwelche Cowboy und Indianer Storys mit diesem Namen zu schmücken.
- endlich mein GTA V abzuliefern (habe es noch nie gespielt, da ich Knochen und hässliche Grafik hasse^^)

Was Steam da in die SALES geworfen hat war in den meisten Fällen die Programmierarbeit nicht Wert. Dieser Ganze Minigame firlefanz wird mehr zu frustration beim Käufer als für fesselndes Spielerlebnis gesorgt haben.

=> Dinge wie Minecraft, DayZ   (Spiele die mich wirklich nochmal so richtig begeistern konnte, obwohl ichs schon aufgegeben hatte) gimpen ehr so nebenher dahin.
Grade an DayZ müsste extrem viel getan werden (Auch wenn die aktuellen jungs echt hervorragende Mapper sind) leider hat das Game die ARMA II Engine => ich prophezeihe es wird kacke laufen bis es irgendwann vergessen ist (und dass obwohl ich es liebe).


Also mach dir nix draus, der gemeine Mensch möchte die Realität und Wahrheit doch gar nicht wissen. Ob es nun Games, Flüchtlinge oder Umwelt ist doch völlig egal.

Solange der Flüchtling nicht in der Nachbarschaft einzieht, auf dem 9000 PS Auto  "Green Motion" steht und der falsche kauf bei Steam wenigstens ein super Schnäppchen war akzeptieren doch 60 -70% der Deutschen das was sie für "politisch Korrekt" halten und nicken ab.


Wenn man kommt und sagt: Füttert keine Dauerlager in der Wüste, fahrt weniger agressiv / kauft sparsamere Autos, Steam Sale ist mehr Marketing (weils mal geil war) ist man immer der:

Unmensch, Spießer, blöde Redakteur XD ^^ 

=> Studium und Lebenserfahrung bis 24 Jahre haben mich eigentlich ehr ausnutzen vorhersebarer Zustände und akzeptieren lassen, als glücklicher gemacht. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Wahrheit/ Wissen glücklich macht und alle stark genug sind damit überhaupt umzugehn.

Übrigens ein Grund warum ich sachen wie Wikileaks nicht befürworten kann, sobald es um Hobbys geht (PC Spiele) ist es aber einfach Wurst.

PC Games oder Fußball sind einfach keine Sachen für die man Gewalt und Leid auf den Straßen verbreitet / verbreiten sollte. Das tun nur unausgelastete gelangweilte Menschen die sonst nichts haben.


----------



## Skycrumb (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Tja Rollora,
> 
> Du hast Recht. Ich habe Clickbait-Betrieben, so wie es BILD, Heftig, Buzzfeed und viele andere Medien auch betreiben.
> 
> Ist das seriöser Journalismus? Nein, das ist es ganz klar nicht. Aber Du hast da etwas verwechselt. Ich schrieb einen Kommentar, eine Kolumne, eine Glosse. Diese Art von Artikel hat nichts mir fundiert recheriertem Journalismus zu tun. Ich wollte gar keine Hard-Facts zur Schau stellen, das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Das legen mir nur Du und viele andere Leser in den Mund.



Ich glaube gar nicht das man seriösen Journalismus hier erwartet bei ner Kolumne. Ich denke mehr es geht um den ärger verlorener Zeit. Wie du selbst erkannt und gesagt hast in der ersten Minute deines Videos, es ist einfach nicht lesenswert... Also selbst für eine Kolumne. Denke wenn du weniger "persöhnliches unvermögen und mimimi" geschrieben hättest und seien wir ährlich selbst das war mau, also nicht aufregend zu lesen. Also wer möchte schon von jmd lesen das er sich zu viel bei steam gekauft hat :-/ Finde man hat auch eher das Gefühl das hier Leser als therapeutisches mittel verwechselt werden, als Schulterklopfer.

Vllt denk ich gerade auch einfach zu kompliziert und jmd musste auch nur das essen und Spirituosen Geld bis zum Wochenende hineinbekomme und hatte keine Ideen für echte Themen, oder Lust bisschen mehr Zeit zu investieren für seine arbeit...


----------



## OCCenturion (13. Januar 2015)

Entschuldigen!!! Bitte??? Wofür? Da gibt es nix, wofür er sich entschuldigen muss.


----------



## locojens (13. Januar 2015)

Ich fand den Artikel um den es im Video geht gut!  (OK die Überschrift war etwas "Polarisierend") 

Aber ich hätte Dir, Tom, eher auch vom Video abgeraten. Lass doch die Trolle ihre "drollige" Arbeit verrichten und ignoriere Sie einfach.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Januar 2015)

Ich fasse zusammen: Bild-Überschriften generieren mehr Klicks.  Soweit so verständlich, von irgendwas wollt ihr ja leben, auch wenn's unschön ist. 

In den Kommentaren dazu wurde ja scheinbar genug gesagt ... und um auf den eigentlichen Tenor der Kolumne kurz zu kommen: Im Kern durchaus richtig, die Steam Sales waren früher mal herausragend, weil sie in der Dimension damals einzigartig waren, aber seit Valve gezeigt hat, dass man auf diese Art auch Geld verdienen kann sind andere Shops halt auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen, und durch zusätzliche Angebote wie dem Humble Bundle oder Keysellerseiten ist man an Niedrigspreise inzwischen derart gewöhnt, dass die Steam Sales einfach nicht mehr so einschlagen wie früher, trotzdem (oder vielleicht gerade genau deswegen, eingelöst werden die Keys dann ja in der Regel wieder bei Steam, Valve sieht dann halt keinen Cent) wächst Steam weiter und weiter, was halt der deplazierten Überschrift zu wider läuft, Steam geht's mit über 100 Mio aktiven Accounts so gut wie nie und wächst fröhlich weiter.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja darauf einigen, dass Du meine Kolumnen links liegen lässt, dafür aber vermehrt meine Tests liest? Deal?


Das klingt gut.
Aber Kritik, wenn nicht zu Harrsch und konstruktiv, wird doch wohl noch angebracht sein  ?


----------



## poiu (13. Januar 2015)

> Tom kommentiert die Kommentare



Oh die Realität überholt Satire, erst letztens South Park gesehen Rofl Staffel 18 #rehash


----------



## mironicus (13. Januar 2015)

Tom ist halt schon zu sehr verwöhnt durch die ganzen Sales.

Im ganzen Bericht geht es ja auch nur um "was ich mag, was ich möchte, was ich will". Einen Nutzen aus dem Bericht kann ich als Leser nicht ziehen.


----------



## BloodyMojito (13. Januar 2015)

Boah....was ist denn hier los?!

Da schreibt mal ein Redakteur was ihn zwischen Zähneputzen und Duschen bewegt und Menschenmassen rasten aus 

Bleibt doch mal alle locker.....Tom hat doch nur seine Meinung kund getan (das ist ja das schöne an einer Kolumne) und noch nicht mal irgend jemanden angegriffen, diskriminiert oder sonst irgend etwas....

Sicher stimmt die Überschrift nicht so ganz mit dem Inhalt überein....aber die Welt dreht sich trotzdem weiter...zumal der Inhalt doch das Entscheidende sein sollte!

Das ist irgendwie in den letzten Jahren echt zum Problem geworden: die Leute interessiert die Verpackung mehr als der Inhalt und das Ausflippen wegen Banalitäten ist so allgegenwertig wie noch nie 

Kopf hoch, Tom. Morgen furzt vielleicht Nachbars Katze und dann bist Du nicht mehr die Zielscheibe.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

mangaman schrieb:


> Einige Leute hier tun so als ob es nur die PCGH als einzige Seite im Netz geben würde... Ist halt etwas RTL2 Style hier, aber das kann auch sehr unterhaltsam sein als immer nur die trockenen News auf anderen Seiten.


Stimmt schon, aber wenn ich Computer BILD Spiele oder was auch immer, lese, erwarte ich nix anderes mehr.

Bzw anders formuliert: Ich selektiere schon sehr stark, was ich täglich an deutschen News lese, ich MUSS mir ja ein gewissen Niveau nicht antun.
Wenn Tom nicht wollte, dass er auch Kritik bekommt, hätte er die Kommentare ja deaktivieren können - aber es ist ja durchaus gewollt, dann muss in den Kommentaren aber auch nicht nur Lobpreisung stattfinden, oder?





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich maße mir an zu behaupten, dass du die  tatsächliche Aussage einfacht nicht verstanden hast. Meiner  Interpretation nach, ist es nämlich folgende:



Im prinzip formulierst du nur aus, was ich damit meine.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich nicht, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mich nicht entschuldigen muss. So weit kommt es noch, dass jeder Medienschaffende sich dafür entschuldigen muss, dass ein Konsument einen Beitrag gelesen/gesehen/gehört hat, der ihn nicht oder nur zum Teil interessiert hat.


Du sollst dich auch nicht dafür entschuldigen, dass du was fabrizierst, sondern, dass du die Leute absichtlich in die irre geführt hast, nur um mehr Klicks zu erhalten.



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Eine Kolumne ist von Anfang an so gekennzeichnet und damit als subjektiver Beitrag erkenntlich.


Dann habe ich hier ein Problem mit der Websitegestaltung: Eine Kolumne sollte dann einen eigenen Kolumennbereich bekommen und nicht unter die Hauptnews/Artikel der Main gemischt werden.
Wer sich dann für die persönliche Meinung der Autoren interessiert kann sie am rechten/linken Bildschirmrand anklicken. 
Sie zu all den anderen "News" zu rücken, sorgt halt auch mehr dafür, dass sie für seriös gehalten werden.
Hier sind also gleich mehrere kleine Jorunalistische oder Publizistische Fehler passiert und für die kann man sehr wohl mal grade stehen und sagen: sorry, das ging zu weit. 


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Danke für Deine höfliche und nachvollziehbare Kritik. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Du durch meinen "Fake-Titel" nicht die Lust am modden hier in unserer Foren-Gemeinschaft verloren hast. Sollte das der Fall sein, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür. Aber nicht auf Allgemeinplätzen.
> 
> beste Grüße,
> Tom


Hier bin ich jetzt aber wieder ewas überrascht, einem Moderator gesehst du eine art Teilschuld ein, Usern wieder nicht, da schaltest du, wie man im Video auch sehen kann, völlig auf stur. Das nervt mich einfach sorry.





locojens schrieb:


> Ich fand den Artikel um den es im Video geht gut!  (OK die Überschrift war etwas "Polarisierend")
> 
> Aber ich hätte Dir, Tom, eher auch vom Video abgeraten. Lass doch die  Trolle ihre "drollige" Arbeit verrichten und ignoriere Sie einfach.
> 
> ...


Dann  hast du aber nicht ganz verstanden, was er eigentlich will und auch was  der Sinn eines Kommentar/Feedback/Diskussionsforum ist.
Bzw wenn man zuerst provoziert und sich auch extra die Kommentare dazu ansieht, dann darf man durchaus auch mit Kritik rechnen  - das hat er ja offensichtlich und auch gut reagiert. Die null-Einsicht missfällt halt nicht nur Usern, sondern offensichtlich auch Moderatoren


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2015)

Gestern ist in China auch ein Sack Reis umgefallen...


----------



## sethdiabolos (13. Januar 2015)

Ich fand den Artikel gut und stimme ihm auch vollkommen zu. Meine Steam-Bibliothek platzt derzeit gefühlt aus allen Nähten und mein Kopf sagt mir *"NEIN, das brauchst Du nicht, Du hast genug Spiele !!!"*. 
Ich habe die meisten Games die ich besitze nichtmal angespielt und habe noch keinen Zeitplan, wo ich es irgendwie schaffe das zu tun. Viele Spiele, die ich mir im Handel gekauft habe und die über Steam aktiviert werden habe ich inzwischen wieder veräußert. Da ich keine Spiele aus der Steam-Bibliothek verkaufen kann wird Valve in den nächsten Jahren nicht wirklich Geld mit mir verdienen können. Klassisches Eigentor würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. Januar 2015)

Reißerischer Titel... jo passt doch, was ist denn bitte der größte Reiz an Steam wenn nicht die Sales?

Und ich kanns gut nachvollziehen, ich nutze Steam jetzt auch schon mehrere Jahre, die Spiele liste steht bei 196 (davon 7 installiert, davon werden 3-4 mehr oder weniger aktive gespielt).

Inzwischen jucken mich die Sales auch nicht mehr so sehr da ich das meiste schon habe was ich halt mal für 2,50€ mitnehmen wollte, einfach nur um es zur Verfügung zu haben.
Das waren vorallem Sachen die ich irgendwann irgendwo mal gespielt hatte und selber nie gekauft hatte.
Aber inzwischen sind 2 Winter und Sommer Sales durch wo ich so gut wie nichts gekauft habe, da packt man ja sonst normal richtig ein...

Hinzu kommt das Steam mit Early Access und dem ganzen Indie Kram + Greenlight System inzwischen so viel ROTZ auf der Frontseite hat das ich kaum noch unterscheiden kann ob es sich da um ein echtes Spiel handelt oder eben um so halb fertiges Early Access oder um billig gemachten Greenlight Rotz der die Qualität von Mobile games noch unterschreitet.

Aber das Steam sich mal Mühe geben würde die großen Tripple AAA Games wieder alle mit ins Boot zu holen... nope, seh ich nix davon. 
Die Tendenz ist eher das alle die es Können versuchen ihr eigenes Ding durchzuziehen.
Für Battlefield 4 brauch ich Origin, für Far Cry brauch ich Uplay... für GTA5 bald wieder Rockstar Social Club. usw. 
das ist nicht Sinn der Sache, ich will alles an einem Ort haben, gemütlich, faul und schöne große Sammlung an EINEM Platz, 
dazu kommt noch wenn einer von denen Pleite geht, was passiert dann mit den Spielen?

Wenn Valve insolvenz anmeldet (haha) dann wären sofort 10 Firmen da die Steam kaufen und weiter melken würden, da hab ich keine Angst mein Sammlung zu verlieren. Aber wenn Ubi Soft Insolvenz anmeldet (wenn die so weiter machen wie 2014 kanns nicht mehr lange dauern) glaubt ihr irgendwer würde Uplay kaufen wollen? ...oder Rockstar Social Club??? Games for Windows Live und GameSpy sind schon ersatzlos verschwunden und haben einige (alte) Spiele mit sich gerissen.

Der PC als Gaming Plattform *braucht* eine große Vorzeigeplattform wie Xbox Live oder PSN... und das ist STEAM, nicht Origin, nicht Uplay, nicht Games for Windows Live ... STEAM!

(bin ich irgendwie vom Thema abgekommen?... ach egal...  )


----------



## Kaimanic (13. Januar 2015)

Es geht nicht um die Kolumne an sich, sondern darum, dass Tom absichtlich in der Überschrift gelogen hat, um Klicks und Aufregung zu erzeugen. Somit ist er eigentlich ein Troll. Schließlich verliert nicht Steam, sondern die Sales für Tom ihren Reiz. Diese Irreführung war einfach unnötig. Und die Befürchtung, dass die PCGH zur Bildstar mutiert, ist durchaus berechtigt.


----------



## GxGamer (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich nicht, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mich nicht entschuldigen muss. So weit kommt es noch, dass jeder Medienschaffende sich dafür entschuldigen muss, dass ein Konsument einen Beitrag gelesen/gesehen/gehört hat, der ihn nicht oder nur zum Teil interessiert hat.



Du sollst dich nicht dafür entschuldigen, das ein Komsument einen Beitrag las, der ihn nicht interessiert hat. Du KANNST dich aber dafür entschuldigen, Konsumenten mit einem falschen, reisserischem Titel dazu gebracht zu haben, einen Beitrag zu lesen, der sie im Kern nicht interessiert hat. Und ich gehöre übrigens zu den Leuten die auch mit dem ehrlichen, langweiligen Titel draufgeklickt hätten. Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum ich auch das Heft kaufe. Weil ich eine hohe Meinung der Redakteure habe. Weil ich hier die Erwartung habe, nicht belogen zu werden. Du sagst im Video (5:25), du hättest nie behauptet, Steam würde seinen Reiz verlieren. Aber genau das hast du mit dem Titel. *Steam verliert seinen Reiz.*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal: Vielen Dank für Deine (und die Deiner Kollegen) harte Arbeit als Mods bei uns im Forum. Es lag mir fern, Dir und den anderen Moderatoren "in den Rücken zu fallen". Ich möchte Dir Deinen Job nicht unnötig erschweren, denke aber, dass wir hier von Unterschiedlichen Dingen sprechen. Eine Kolumne ist von Anfang an so gekennzeichnet und damit als subjektiver Beitrag erkenntlich. Bei Forenthreads soll die "korrekte Bezeichnung" ja vor allem die gemeinsame Diskussion ermöglichen. Das Threadnamen wie "Hilfeeeee 1111!!!!einelf" niemandem helfen ist klar, hier wäre ein "Meine Geforce-Grafikkarten-Treiber lässt sich nicht updaten unter Windows 7 64 HP" die bessere Wahl.



Ich erwähnte ja bereits das Homepage und Forum 2 unterschiedliche Welten sind (und ihr machen könnt was ihr möchtet).
Dennoch "verschmelzen" im Kommentarbereich diese Welten. Was ihr als Titel einer Kolumne wählt, ist auch automatisch Threadtitel im Forum.
Aber lassen wir das Thema, sorry das ich damit angefangen habe.



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Glaub mir, viele haben mir abgeraten dieses Video zu machen. Ich habe es trotzdem getan, nicht weil es nötig war, sondern weil ich Lust darauf hatte. Ich wollte der Community einfach mal zeigen, dass da wirklich eine Person dahintersteht. Einen Gefallen tun wollte ich mir damit nicht.
> 
> Danke für Deine höfliche und nachvollziehbare Kritik. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Du durch meinen "Fake-Titel" nicht die Lust am modden hier in unserer Foren-Gemeinschaft verloren hast. Sollte das der Fall sein, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür. Aber nicht auf Allgemeinplätzen.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Gefallen tun meinte ich nicht das Video, sondern die Kolumne. Ich möchte mich auch für meine Kritik entschuldigen. Zum Teil bin ich voreingenommen durch Youtube, dort waren Faketitel ja mal groß in Mode und werden teils immer noch genutzt. Natürlich zu dem gleichen Nutzen, welches du ja in der ersten Minute zugabst: Klicks generieren. Da ist immer noch etwas Wut im Bauch. Vielleicht ist die Wut hier aber auch nur deshalb stärker, weil ich es einfach nicht erwartet habe.

Ich bin verwundert das man per Video zeigen muss, dass man eine Person ist. Sollte es an respektlosen Kommentaren liegen, hier ein Sprichwort: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus. Du warst der erste, der die Leute mit einer "polarisierenden" Überschrift zum Lesen animieren wollte. Das kann ich als "Hobby-Lesertester" sehr gut verstehen, ich freue mich auch wenn ich etwas geschaffen habe was den Menschen gefällt und sie es als hilfreich empfinden oder Freude daran haben. Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die auch so eine Kleinigkeit wie einen Titel/eine Headline als Respektlosigkeit empfinden, wenn sie nicht (100%) der Wahrheit entspricht. Und ich zähle mich selbst dazu. Für mich ist es (oder sagen wir: ich empfinde es als) schlicht eine Lüge, die mich dazu bringen sollte, etwas zu lesen, das mich nicht interessiert.

Wenn sowas mal passiert, sage ich ja nichts dazu. Deshalb findest du von mir auch keinen Kommentar zu dem Artikel. Da ihr euch aber die Arbeit mit dem Video gemacht habt, gabs von mir nun auch ein (ich hoffe ausführliches, konstruktives) Feedback.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Januar 2015)

Tom und an alle anderen News Schreiber. 
Bitte hört auf mit diesen Bild Überschriften und nennt halt die News so wie es sein soll. Ich wette wenn es geheißen hätte Steam Sales verlieren ihren Reiz hätten genauso viele Leute das Ding gelesen.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

@STEAM sales selbst:
Also auch für mich hatte der heurige Sale null Reiz. Alle Spiele aus den letzten Jahren die ich wollte habe ich schon, 2014 war ein für mich persönlich(!) mieses Spielejahr, es kam kein einziger Shooter, kein Rollenspiel und kein Strategiespiel raus, welches ich im Sale kaufen wollte.
Zugeschlagen habe ich trotzdem, weil ich meine alten Spielepcs/Surfpcs nach Supportende von XP mit Ubuntu ausgestattet habe und jetzt vermehrt auf Linuxkompatible Spiele setze.

Und da hat Steam ENORMEN Reiz und Komfortvorteil und genau da sehe ich eben die Überschrift irreführend: Als ich sie gelesen habe, dachte ich es geht darum, dass STEAM nicht mehr innovativ ist oder die Innovationen an den Usern vorbeigehen (Musikplayer). Es ging aber nicht um den Support von weiteren Features, von Nicht-Spiele-Software, von Mac Linux oder Wohnzimmer-PCs. Es ging um die Sales und es wurde mit absicht provozierend eine Überschrift gewählt, die einen Service, der hunderte Features hat, wegen EINES Features über den Kamm schert. Dass da die Reaktionen teilweise in schriftliches Tourette ausarten, war Tom schon beim schreiben klar


----------



## Quake2008 (13. Januar 2015)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Reißerischer Titel... jo passt doch, was ist denn bitte der größte Reiz an Steam wenn nicht die Sales?
> 
> Und ich kanns gut nachvollziehen, ich nutze Steam jetzt auch schon mehrere Jahre, die Spiele liste steht bei 196 (davon 7 installiert, davon werden 3-4 mehr oder weniger aktive gespielt).
> 
> ...




Games for Windows Live  Marktplatz wurde eingestellt das ist richtig, den Client gibt es weiterhin und er wird weiterhin bestehen bleiben, damit man seine Spiele nutzen kann, meist sind die Probleme, dass man sein Password oder die mit dem Key verbundene Email nicht mehr kennt, weil man schnell irgend einen Rotz eingegeben hat. 

Die Publisher wollen mehr Geld machen und das ist einfacher ohne Steam, PSN und XBL.   Auf der Playstation und Xbox gibt es genug Games, die eine Anbindung an ,Origin, Uplay etc, sowie, einen In- Game Marktplatz, vorweisen können über den der Publisher direkt seinen Schrott verkauft. Wie viele Leute auch bereit sind irgend welche Fifa Points, Gold Pakete und sonstigen Schrott zu kaufen, da gehen zum Teil mehrere Hundert Euro im Monat drauf.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Tom und an alle anderen News Schreiber.
> Bitte hört auf mit diesen Bild Überschriften und nennt halt die News so wie es sein soll. Ich wette wenn es geheißen hätte Steam Sales verlieren ihren Reiz hätten genauso viele Leute das Ding gelesen.



Tom redet sich ja auf die Blödheit der User (mich eingeschlossen) hinaus: 

"Ihr seid alle im Unrecht, die News war gar keine, es war doch eindeutig als Kolumne gekennzeichnet, als solche darf ich schreiben was ich will und basta! Ätsch-Bätsch reingefallen auf die Provokation"
 Das fängt alleine schon damit an, dass diese "Kolumne" wie auch das Video von der Homepage gleich behandelt werden wie eine ganz normale News.

Und ja, ich denke die von dir gewählte Überschrift hätte mich genauso zum Klicken und kommentieren gebracht, allerdings hätte ich dann zum Thema und nicht zum Author geschrieben.
Das wusste Tom aber auch und er wollte wohl nie, dass jemand was zum Thema schreibt sondern die User provozieren. Verstehe das wer will.


----------



## mrtvu (13. Januar 2015)

Ich kaufe nur Steamtitel, wenn ich weiss dass ich sie innerhalb eines Jahres spielen werde, aber nicht viel mehr als 3, weil soviel Zeit habe ich neben der Familie und Arbeit nicht. Im Sommer geht man auf Urlaub, da hat man keine Zeit zum Spielen. Im Winter und im Herbst ist etwas mehr Zeit zum Zocken. Aber jetzt schon für die nächste kalte Jahreszeit einkaufen ist zu früh, die Titel rennen ja nicht davon.


----------



## xHaru (13. Januar 2015)

Ich werfe einfach mal einen Facebook-Kommentar rein, zu dem ich auch die Berechtigung besitze. 



> Den Shitstorm gegen Tom hat er mit dem Beitrag aber auch förmlich herbeibeschwört. Wenn man die Games eh nicht zockt, muss man nicht den Verkäufer schlecht machen, nur weil der so viele Spiele für wenig Geld anbietet, sondern sich eher fragen, wieso man so viel Kauft, was man eh nicht zocken will und wird. Für mich ganz klar ein Fall von Befriedigung durch Kaufen.
> 
> Postet mal was Vernünftiges und nicht immer solche Gespinste, dann würde man z.B. Tom in diesem Falle noch, entschuldige bitte, ernst nehmen.
> Ich meine, warum sollte z.B. Gamestop schlecht sein, nur weil sie Spiele mal in Sales für fast umsonst raushauen und man diese dann kauft aber eh nicht spielt?
> ...



Klar, es hängt immer davon ab, wie viel Zeit man in Wirklichkeit hat usw., nur kann man das nicht auf alle Leute generalisieren. Man kauft halt gerne was, wenns runtergesetzt ist. Nur kann ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass man sein Budget überzieht, nur weil man halt irgendwas mal spielen wollen könnte. 

Ne Entschuldigung für den Text? Nein. Ne Entschuldigung für die Überschrift?  Wär eventuell angebracht. Der Beitrag war halt ne persönliche Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ne passende Überschrift dazu wäre vielleicht etwas schwieriger zu finden, aber die Mühe muss man sich machen, ansonsten geht das ganz klar in die Richtung Bild-Niveau. Ich bin mir sicher, dass den Beitrag auch viele User gelesen hätten, wäre die Überschrift nicht so brisant und fehlleitend gewesen.

Übrigens lieber Tom, ich habe den FB-Kommentar "Tom Loske verliert auch seinen Reiz" zwar auch geliked, allerdings nur, weil ich einen ziemlichen Lachflash bekommen habe. Natürlich, da kann ich allerdings nur für mich sprechen, hast du deinen Reiz nicht verloren. Nur solltest du in Zukunft solch irreführende Überschriften vermeiden.
Leider ist am ersten Satz des Zitates aber wirklich was dran, genauso wie am zweiten. Mit der Kombination aus Überschrift und Beitrag hast du auch auf mich, so hart wie es klingt, zuerst den Eindruck gemacht, als könntest du dich bei Sales nicht beherrschen. Der dritte Satz ist zwar etwas sehr hart ausgedrückt, allerdings ist auch an diesem was dran, wenn man den Eindruck, den ich im vorigen Satz genannt habe, mal vor Augen hält. 
Tut mir zwar leid für dich, Tom, dass der Shitstorm so stark ausgeartet ist, aber im Großen und Ganzen hätte man bei einer solchen Überschrift-Text Kombo auch nicht wirklich was Anderes erwarten können. 

Trollunterstellungen, wenn sie noch so schwach sind, ich zitiere: "Meine werten Damen und Herren, liebe Trolle, [...]" sind hier im Forum übrigens nicht gern gesehen. Und sowas, besonders dann, wenn im Forum sowas stark verfolgt und geahndet wird, in nem Video zu sagen, ist leider etwas geschmacklos. Muss ich leider wirklich sagen.


----------



## Shurchil (13. Januar 2015)

Hmpf...versteh den Trubel nicht. 
Dachte da hat ein freier (!) Mensch, in einem freien (!) Land der freien (!) Meinungsäußerung, seine freie (!) Meinung frei kund getan und dafür einen Teil der PCGH-Seite genutzt, der genau dafür da ist.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich mag Tom (sofern man eine öffentliche Person mögen kann, die man nur aus Videos und Zeitschriften kennt) - und ich versteh nicht, wieso er sich hier rechtfertigt und mir fiele auch kein Grund ein, wieso er das auch irgendwie müsse. 

Letztlich ist das das Internet und alle ihre Nutzer: "Ui der spricht seine Meinung aus, die sich nicht (!) zu 100% (!) mit meiner (!) Meinung (!) deckt. Da muss ich jetzt erstmal meckern und den Kerl rund machen. Am besten gehen wir noch zu Mitteln aus der Zeit zwischen 1939 und 45 zurück. So nette Kammern wo Leute reingesteckt....ach ich lass es.

Aber wir hatten ja erst letzte Woche so einen tollen (ACHTUNG IRONIE) Vorfall in Frankreich. Ebenso ein Land freier Meinungsäußerung und da ging es um witzige (!) humorvolle (!) Karikaturen. Obwohl jetzt eh gleich ein Troll um die Ecke kommt und mir erzählen will, dass die selbst Schuld sind, weil das ein politisch brisantes Thema wäre. 
Ok zugegeben: beim zweiten Nachdenken hinkt der Vergleich ein bisschen - ich lass es trotzdem mal so stehen. 

@alle Trolle (quasi von Troll zu Troll  ) - Empathie ist hier das Stichwort. Wenn ihr Redakteur einer großen Zeitschrift wärt und ihr eine Kolumne schreiben könnt/sollt/müsst und ihr würdet dann so in der Öffentlichkeit gepiesackt und gebeutelt werden - wie würde euch das so gefallen? Nur mal so am Rande. 

Just my 2 cents.

@Tom: keep the work on, dude - ich mag deine Beiträge (egal in welcher Form) immer sehr gern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2015)

Kaimanic schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Kolumne an sich, sondern darum, dass Tom absichtlich in der Überschrift gelogen hat, um Klicks und Aufregung zu erzeugen. Somit ist er eigentlich ein Troll. Schließlich verliert nicht Steam, sondern die Sales für Tom ihren Reiz. Diese Irreführung war einfach unnötig. Und die Befürchtung, dass die PCGH zur Bildstar mutiert, ist durchaus berechtigt.



Es handelt sich um eine - bitte entschuldigt - verdammte Kolumne. Nicht um Nachrichten aus der hohen Weltpolitik oder dem Wahlkampfgeschehen.  Kolumnen sind dafür da, dass die AutorInnen sich dazu äußern, was ihnen  "zwischen Zähneputzen und Duschen" durch den Kopf ging (ein wunderschönes Bild, danke an den Mitforisten, der es hier im Thread ursprünglich schrieb). Die Kolumne ist das mediale Vorläufermodell des Blogs! Nur falls jemand das vergessen hat... 
Hätte die Community nachgedacht, dann wäre ihr klar gewesen, dass bahnbrechende Neuigkeiten über Steam, wie etwa dass anhand der aktuellsten Nutzerzahlen ersichtlich wäre, dass Steam selbst tatsächlich massiv an Reiz verlieren würde, wohl kaum in einer Kolumne untergebracht wären. Und wenn es bei der Community für "Aufregung" sorgen sollte, wenn Steam (und nicht die Steam Sales) an Reiz für einen PCGH-Autoren verlieren sollte... dann sollte wohl auch eher aus medizinischen Gründen die Internetnutzung temporär ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## Erok (13. Januar 2015)

Erst mal will ich Tom hier meinen Respekt aussprechen  Find ich sehr geil die Aktion mit dem Video  Da hast Du wirklich "Eier" in der Hose bewiesen 

Und Leute wie Rollora etc will ich hier mal eines ganz klar fragen :

Ihr erwartet Journalismus. Darf man auch erwarten bei der PCGH, garkeine Frage 

Aber wenn Ihr doch schon genau wisst, was Journalismus alles beinhalten MUSS laut Euren Ansichten, warum WISST IHR dann nicht, was eine KOLUMNE ist und was DIESE beinhalten MUSS ? 

Wer entsprechend Dinge fordert, sollte auch genau wissen, wann und wo dieses eingefordert werden kann. 

Darum tut es mir leid dies so schreiben zu müssen : Ihr habt die komplette Kolumne NICHT kapiert, und selbst die Kernaussage auf die Tom abzielt, wollt IHR deswegen garnicht mehr sehen, oder IHR könnt sie nicht sehen.

Darum amüsieren mich diese Kommentare hier irgendwie extrem 

Wünsche auf jedenfall ALLEN hier einen schönen Tag, und dem ein oder anderen viel Erfolg beim nachdenken und evtl auch googlen, was eine Kolumne ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mironicus (13. Januar 2015)

Kommt, PCGH! Bringt noch eine weitere Videoantwort von Tom! 

Und dann bitte ohne Zurückhaltung und frei heraus: "Tom gegen den Rest der Welt!"

Das ist die Geburt einer neuen populären Kolumne! 

Bzw. könnte jeder Redakteur ein Video machen, wo er/sie ein wenig Dampf lassen könnte, was euch gerade so bewegt, was ihr nicht mögt, was ihr toll findet... das wäre kein Journalismus, das wäre einfach Unterhaltung, die euch populärer machen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2015)

Da für mich der einzige „Reiz“ an einer DRM-Publishing-Plattform wie Steam überhaupt nur Rabatt- und Verschenkaktionen _sein können_, habe ich mich von der Überschrift der _Kolumne_ absolut nicht getäuscht gefühlt.


----------



## little_hero (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab gerade das Video gesehen und frag mich gerade wtf ?!? 

Wir haben es doch gerade wieder groß mit  Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit. Jetzt regt sich jeder auf das in einer Überschrift ein wort nicht genannt wurde ? Dafür muss sich dann der Redakteur noch per Video entschuldigen ? 

Ich hab es ja auch gelesen und ganz ehrlich mir ist es gar nicht groß aufgefallen das die Überschrift nicht direkt was mit dem Artikel zu tun hatte. Zwar hab ich auch gedacht "Ah, er meint die Steamsales" aber das war mir im nachhinein schon gar logisch, weil erst ein Sale war und diese auch ein Hauptmerkmal von Steam sind. Auch seine Beschreibung über das eigne Verhalten beim Sale (Kauf aber denoch nicht zum spielen kommen) könnne sehr viel nachvollziehen, mich eingeschlossen. 

Auch hab ich mir den Artikel nicht wegen der Überschrift durchgelsen, sondern gerade wegen dem  Redakteur.  Er hat schon viel Dinge hier gemacht und da interessiert mich auch was er zu andern Themen denkt, da ist die Überschrift eher untergeordnet.  

Zum Video selber finde ich das dies unnötig war und ich mich frage ob es wirklich bloß wegen den Kommentaren gemacht wurde, denn wenn man ehrlich ist, könntet ihr dann wegen fast jedem Artikel sowas machen bzw müsst in Zukunft so handeln.  Presseabteilung von Vale hatte damit nichts zu tun ?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Shurchil schrieb:


> @Tom: keep the work on, dude - ich mag deine Beiträge (egal in welcher Form) immer sehr gern.



Das freut mich zu hören 



little_hero schrieb:


> Presseabteilung von Vale hatte damit nichts zu tun ?



Nein, ich maße mir auch an zu glauben, dass die PR-Abteilung von Valve einen solchen Kommentar nicht abgenickt hätte 



mironicus schrieb:


> Kommt, PCGH! Bringt noch eine weitere Videoantwort von Tom!
> 
> Und dann bitte ohne Zurückhaltung und frei heraus: "Tom gegen den Rest der Welt!"
> 
> ...



Wie steht denn der Rest der Community zu einer solchen Idee?


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2015)

mironicus schrieb:


> [...]Bzw. könnte jeder Redakteur ein Video machen, wo er/sie ein wenig Dampf lassen könnte, was euch gerade so bewegt, was ihr nicht mögt, was ihr toll findet... das wäre kein Journalismus, das wäre einfach Unterhaltung, die euch populärer machen würde.


Für mich fällt die ursprüngliche Kolumne unter Journalismus. Wobei ich die Definitionen nicht so klar kenne.

Dass er das Video gemacht hat, gefällt ja anscheinend vielen nicht. Angesehen habe ich es mir nicht.
Allerdings finde ich PCGH zeichnet auch aus, dass durchaus auch der Dialog mit den aus der Zeitschrift bekannten Gesichtern entstehen kann.
Das freut mich!
Andere Seiten bieten das gar nicht oder sehr wenig.
Da wird der Shitstorm einfach ignoriert, zieht ja eh nach ein paar Tagen vorüber. So ist es doch erfahrungsgemäß.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich PCGH zeichnet auch aus, dass durchaus auch der Dialog mit den aus der Zeitschrift bekannten Gesichtern entstehen kann.
> Das freut mich!
> Andere Seiten bieten das gar nicht oder sehr wenig.
> Da wird der Shitstorm einfach ignoriert, zieht ja eh nach ein paar Tagen vorüber. So ist es doch erfahrungsgemäß.



Es freut mich, dass Dir die Interaktion mit Euch Lesern gefällt  Aber...



Zybba schrieb:


> Dass er das Video gemacht hat, gefällt ja anscheinend vielen nicht. Angesehen habe ich es mir nicht.



... ich würde mich noch mehr freuen, wenn Du Dir das Vido anschauen würdest


----------



## SmokeyX (13. Januar 2015)

little_hero schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade das Video gesehen und frag mich gerade wtf ?!?
> 
> Wir haben es doch gerade wieder groß mit  *Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit*. Jetzt regt sich jeder auf das in einer Überschrift ein wort nicht genannt wurde ? Dafür muss sich dann der Redakteur noch per Video entschuldigen ?
> 
> ...



Wo ich jetzt die 6 Seiten hier im Forum durchlese, frag ich mich gerade wtf ?!?

Keine einzelner der hier *negativ *geschrieben hat, mich eingeschlossen, hat in irgend eine weise etwas gegen Tom's Meinung oder kritisiert diese. 
Was alle bemängeln ist die Tatsache, dass er im Video zugibt, dass er den Titel absichtlich irrefürend/falsch geschrieben hat um mehr Klicks zu bekommen. Und das ist der Kern der Diskussion hier mMn.

*Es ist eine Sache wenn ich merke, dass ich hintergangen worden bin und eine ganz andere Sachen, wenn man mir ins Gesicht sagt "Ich habe dich belogen, aber dass ist schon in Ordnung"

*@Tom ich habe nicht an deine Arbeit oder deiner Meinung auszusetzen. Ich lese die Test sowie die Kolumnen nur das Video fahnde ich persönlich mehr als beleidigend.


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> [...]ich würde mich noch mehr freuen, wenn Du Dir das Vido anschauen würdest


Dazu hatte ich meiner Meinung nach keinen Anlass.
Ich habe mich am Originalartikel nicht gestoßen, auch wenn ich eher deinen Kaufrausch als "Problem" ansehe. ^^
Warum soll ich mir das Video also anschauen?

Ich schau mir schließlich nicht ausnahmslos alles auf PCGH an, sondern eher die Dinge, die mich interessieren/betreffen.
In dem Video gehts ja anscheinend um die Rechtfertigung/Erklärung zu der Kolumne und den Userkommentaren.
Das ist für mich nicht nötig. ^^


----------



## GC-FILTER (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich komme nur noch sehr selten bei pcgh vorbei weil mir die Qualität der Beiträge nicht gefällt und es schwer ist zwischen dem ganzen Müll der so unter den News zu finden ist (Sonderangebote, Werbung, Retro-Beiträge, beste News von heute, beste News von gestern etc..., beste Videos von heute, beste Videos von gestern etc...) sinnvolle Inhalte zu finden. Zudem sind die Inhalte schlecht lesbar und schlecht auf mobile Geräte optimiert. Von den 30 Sekunden Werbung für 30 Sekunden Trailer mal ganz abgesehen. Aber zu dem Video muss ich ja mal was sagen. Der Steam-Sale verliert für jeden an Reiz weil es eben immer die gleichen Games sind bzw. neuere Games eben noch ein Jahr brauchen bis diese wirkliche Sales sind und nicht nur für Keystore ähnliche Preise angeboten werden. Da stimme ich dem Tom schon zu aber darüber muss man doch keine Kolumne schreiben. Was mich aber zu meinem Kommentar zwingt ist das Video. Es ist ja fast peinlich mit anzusehen wie der Tom sich da rechtfertigt. Es ist halt deine Meinung zu diesem Thema. Wie gesagt die Kolumne hätte man sich auch locker sparen können aber zu pcgh passt es wie oben schon beschrieben. Aber dieses Video passt nicht einmal zu euch! Steht doch wenigstens zu eurer Meinung und lasst die User die diese nicht teilen gehen. Oder stehts wirklich so schlecht um pcgh das man nun schon den kleingeistigen in den Arsch kriechen muss? Community einfach falsch erzogen. Aber hey wer das eine will muss das andere mögen. 

Wünsche dir Tom und pcgh für die Zukunft alles gute. Aber bitte versucht mal etwas mehr Substanz in euer Arbeit zu bringen und BITTE entschuldigt euch nicht noch für eure Meinung. Das ist peinlich. Hättest du Judenwitze gerissen oder deinem Fremdenhass (nur hypothetisch) freien lauf gelassen OK aber für ne Kolumne die nur deine Meinung wiederspiegelt die nach meiner Auffassung überflüssig gewesen ist ein solches Video zu drehen ist noch viel überflüssiger.   

@ die kleinen Meckertanten

Ist nur meine Meinung also nicht gleich wieder durchdrehen Ihr kleinen Trolle.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Januar 2015)

Ich denke es ist doch gerade Interessant zu sehen, was man auch persönlich von Themen aus dem Arbeitsbereich sich eine eigene Meinung bildet.
Daher, klasse Artikel und nettes Video! 

Manche sollten sich wirklich mal an die eigene Nasen fassen. 

Grüße


----------



## MrHorstBeppo (13. Januar 2015)

Hey Tom schon mal vorweg, ich mochte deine kolumne.

Nicht weil ich unbedingt deiner meinung bin, sondern weil sie unterhaltsam war, als ich sie gelesen habe.
Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich über eine überschrift dermaßen aufregen kann.
Echt mal leute! Es ist ja nicht so als ob ihr geld dafür bezahlt hättet.

Und genau deswegen liebe ich auch das Internet, es ermöglicht mir auf tausende kostenlose, unterhaltsame Inhalte zu zu greifen.
Was ich jedoch ganz,ganz furchtbar traurig finde ist die vorherschende Gesprächskultur.

Ich finde gut, dass du dich in diesem Video rechtfertigen möchtest, warum du dies oder das so oder so  geschrieben hast.
Meiner Meinung nach hättest du das aber nicht tun müssen.(dich rechtfertigen).

Freue mich auch zukünftige Beiträge von dir lesen oder sehen zu dürfen.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Januar 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Habe gestern den Artikel gelesen, und heute das Video. War etwas überrascht. So viel unnötiger Wirbel. Sicherlich war die Überschrift nicht passend aber diese Aufregung darum ist auch einfach nur übertrieben.


Ehrlich gesagt wundere ich mich gerade auch ein wenig, zumal ich im anderen Thread gar keine so große Aufregung erkennen konnte, welche (mMn) eine solche "Video-Reaktion" erforderlich machen würden. Aber OK, is ja auch irgendwie schön wenn es überhaupt eine Reaktion gibt. Is doch schön wenn man drüber spricht. ^^

Allerdings kann ich die Äußerungen einiger User nicht verstehen. Eine "Lüge"? Wie kann eine Meinung bzw. die Äußerung einer solchen eine Lüge sein? Oder hab ich etwas verpasst?

Auch wenn er seine Überschrift bewusst provozierend gewählt hat, *ich persönlich* stimme ihr dennoch 100%ig zu. Ich bin überzeugt davon, das in meinem Fall (und ich bin vermutlich nicht der Einzige) auch oder gerade die Übersättigung durch diverse (!) Steam-Sales dazu geführt hat, das die allgemeine Lust auf Spiele (und damit logischerweise auch Steam) mit der Zeit immer weiter abgenommen hat. Ich hab mich schon ein paar mal dabei erwischt, wie ich Bock auf ein kurzes Spielchen hatte, dann den Steam-Client gestartet hab, und so lange durch die Liste meiner Spiele gescrollt hab bis ich keinen Bock mehr auf zocken hatte... und ich hab lediglich 200 Spiele dort, viele User haben noch deutlich mehr.

Früher hab ich keine Spiele gekauft die ich anschließend nicht mal angespielt hab. Bei Steam sind es mittlerweile einige Spiele (dank Sales) die ich noch nicht ein einziges mal installiert bzw. gespielt hab.

Man kann jetzt natürlich Haare spalten, aber für mich trifft die Überschrift "Steam verliert an Reiz" zu. Rechnet man jetzt noch die fehlende Altersverifikation dazu (was zum Teufel ist daran eigentlich so schwer???), und die (u.a.)  daraus resultierende Tatsache, das manche Spiele in D gar nicht erst erhältlich sind (und das Valve es den Spielern immer schwerer macht, Stichwort "Steam-Geschenk"), und noch ein paar weitere Faktoren, dann dürften eigentlich viele der Meinung sein "Steam verliert an Reiz". Ich sage auch nicht das es auf die meisten Steam-Nutzer zutrifft, aber vermutlich auf immer mehr...

Im Übrigen macht es anders auch gar keinen Sinn. Die Steam-Sales sind nun mal ein Teil von Steam, machen also auch einen gewissen Reiz der Plattform aus. Zu sagen "ja, bzgl. der Sales trifft es zu, aber nicht bzgl. Steam" ist also zumindest nicht sehr schlüssig.

Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Weitermachen!


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich gebe jetzt insbesondere aufgrund der teilweise heftigen Postings ebenfalls meinen Kommentar ab:

Es ist  traurig, was manche COMMUNITY-MITGLIEDER hier von sich geben.

Kritik ist schön und gut und man darf auch anderer Meinung sein, aber eine derart vernichtende und unsachliche Kritik wie sie von mancher Seite kam hat keiner verdient.

Zum Thema "reißerische Überschriften":
Eine Kolumne soll ja mit einer möglichst interessanten Überschrift die halbwegs zum Thema passt zum Lesen einladen.
Es ist aus meiner Sicht legitim, hier einen Akzent zu setzen. Geschieht genau so auch in den guten alten analogen Papier-Tageszeitungen sowie in noch viel deutlicherer und manchmal übertriebener Form online.

Der Redakteur hat mit seiner Überschrift doch sein Thema recht gut getroffen. Aus seiner persönlichen Sicht passt die Überschrift.
Außerdem hat er ja wohl eindeutig nicht  etwas in der Art
"Steam geht mit Ablauf des 31.01.2015 endgültig für immer offline" (Beispiel)  geschrieben. DAS wäre nun wirklich reißerisch.

Außerdem handelt es sich bei pcgh.de um eine für Leser kostenlose und rein werbefinanzierte Webseite.  
Wem es so dermaßen missfällt, soll halt nicht mehr auf pcgh.de surfen.
Kritik wie gesagt ist immer wünschenswert wenn angebracht, aber ein Hinweis oder viele Hinweise von vielen Usern in dezenterer Form hätte wohl ausgereicht.

Im Übrigen geht es mir ähnlich wie dem Redakteur bezüglich den Sales... 
Meine persönliche "List of shame" wird auch immer länger (im Super-Hyper-Sonderangebot gekaufte Titel welche bisher 0 Spielstunden auf dem Buckel haben). Habe die letzten zwei Sales (Halloween + Weihnachten 2014) gar nicht zugeschlagen weil ich noch so viel "to do" habe.
Also hat die Kolumne ganz gut getroffen. Schaut übrigens auch mal eure Liste an... 
Ich persönlich habe bei mir auch feststellen können, dass ein Spiel welches ich mir zum Vollpreis (z.B. 49,99 oder so) hole eine hohe Durchspiel-Wahrscheinlichkeit bei mir hat.  
Von den vielen (teilweise extrem hochwertige Spiele) 2,99 oder 4,99 Titel im Sale werden von mir nur 10-20 % tatsächlich durchgespielt und nur 30-50% von den Titeln werden überhaupt mindestens einmal gestartet.

Noch was persönliches:
Das war eine der besten und treffendsten Kolumnen die ich im Internet insgesamt seit langer Zeit gelesen habe.


Also, es wäre schön wenn sich jetzt alle wieder lieb haben könnten (außer natürlich AMD-vs-NVIDIA Fanboy und Intel-vs-AMD Fanboys...die dürfen weiter streiten hier im Forum *g*)


----------



## BloodyMojito (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da für mich der einzige „Reiz“ an einer DRM-Publishing-Plattform wie Steam überhaupt nur Rabatt- und Verschenkaktionen _sein können_, habe ich mich von der Überschrift der _Kolumne_ absolut nicht getäuscht gefühlt.



Das ging mir irgendwie ähnlich....(mag auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht jedes Wort in einer Überschrift auf die Goldwage lege oder mit einem Anwalt Rücksprache halte), aber ich habe auch als Erstes an die nicht mehr so tollen Steamsales gedacht. Liegt aber auch teilweise daran, dass schon Vieles gekauft aber immer noch nicht gespielt wurde.


----------



## NerowingerZ (13. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es schon traurig genug das ein Redakteur ein Video machen muss nur weil die Community so abgeht und das sogar noch ohne Grund. Schlieslich hatte er damit auch recht was er schrieb. Wenn man es wirklich richtig versatnden hat, wird man ihm auch zustimmen.


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2015)

Coole Aktion. Ich habe im Kommentarbereich des ursprünglichen Artikels auch ein wenig gegen den Autor "gestichelt", weil ich seine Meinung nicht teile (bzw. scheinbar missverstanden habe was er ausdrücken wollte). Dass Tom sich nun die Zeit genommen hat, alle Kommentare gelesen hat und auch in einem Video darauf eingeht, finde ich super. Von dieser Art "Interaktion" zwischen Redaktion und Community würde ich mir mehr wünschen.


----------



## deftones (13. Januar 2015)

Mein Steam sieht nicht anders aus, hab bestimmt auch nur 60% der Spiele gespielt noch viel vor mir. 
Denke die Leute die gemeckert haben haben einfach zu viel Zeit. 
Wenn man arbeiten geht, ein Partner, Freunde und noch ein Hobby hat welches nicht Zocken ist - hat man keine Zeit mehr alles zu spielen. 

Mfg 🙌


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2015)

Dass sich hier User "verarscht" fühlen oder sich sogar persönlich angegriffen fühlen, ist noch lächerlicher, wie wenn Muslime wegen Mohammed-Karikaturen oder so auf die Straße gehen...


Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die Kommentare hier so durchlese, bekomme ich den Eindruck, als würde hier zu 90% Sheldon Cooper schreiben, der sich irgendeinem abstrusen Nerdrage hingibt. Denkt mal drüber nach und kommt runter. Hier ist eigentlich überhaupt gar nichts passiert und es muss sich auch keiner verletzt fühlen. Habt ihr eigentlich nichts Besseres anzufangen mit eurem Leben als euch über derartige Belanglosigkeiten grundlos aufzuregen? Na gut, ihr habt vielleicht zwei kostbare Minuten eurer beschränkten Lebenszeit verloren, bis ihr gemerkt habt, dass es nur um Steam-Sales geht und nicht um Steam an sich. Shit happens, deal with it. Life goes on...


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den Kommentar gelesen als es noch wenige Kommentare geschrieben waren, und dachte: noch mehr von denselben Kost, ich stimme ihm zu, aber egal… Deswegen wundere mich sehr zu sehen, dass dieser Kommentar solch einer Aufregung verursacht hat . Manche User sind anscheinend frustriert und wollen den Frust egal wie/wo rauslassen, nur so kann ich mir so eine übertriebene Reaktion erklären. So oder so trifft für mich die Überschrift *"Steam verliert an Reiz"* voll und ganz zu. Ich meine nicht damit, dass ich etwas gegen Steam habe, ganz im Gegenteil (!). Meine Steam Bibliothek hat gerade 614 Spiele+DLCs und weitere 349 Spiele stehen auf der Wunschliste … Aber weil ich eine Familie mit kleinen Kindern habe, habe ich SEHR wenig Zeit zum Spielen, und wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, dann will den Söhnchen mitmachen, und deswegen sind LEGO (irgendwas) oder Sonic ASRT angesagt /

Also Real Life FTW! Irgendwann sind die Kinder groß genug so dass ich mich etwas Erwachseneres widmen kann. Bis dahin Steam verliert an Reiz!


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2015)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Also Real Life FTW! Irgendwann sind die Kinder groß genug so dass ich mich etwas Erwachseneres widmen kann. Bis dahin Steam verliert an Reiz!



Mach dir doch nichts vor... 

Auch wenn viele es nicht einsehen wollen: sobald man das Schüler- bzw. Studentenleben hinter sich hat, sind Videospiele nur noch ein Nebenschauplatz (bzw. der Schauplatz der eigenen Kids) und daran wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich auch wenig ändern (es sei denn man lebt von Harz IV und weiß nicht, was man sonst mit seiner Zeit anfangen soll). Erst ist es die Familie, dann der Job, dann die vielen Wehwehchen, die einen plagen, dann wieder die Familie, der Job, dann will man seine begrenzte Zeit lieber mit Freunden oder anderen Hobbies verbringen wie Reisen oder ausgehen usw. Und ob man dann als Renter, in vielen, vielen Jahren, wirklich noch Zocken will, wer weiß das schon. Vielleicht haben wir uns bis dahin in einem großen Krieg auch schon alle gegenseitig ausgelöscht oder wir haben andersweitig schon den Löffel abgegeben.

Ich bin zumindest fest davon überzeugt, dass sich ein "Spiele-Backlog" im Großen und Ganzen nie wirklich verringert. Videospiele werden in der Regel mit zunehmendem Alter ja auch nicht unbedingt interessanter. Die meisten Spiele, die man in den ersten Wochen nach Kauf nicht zockt, sind reine Abschreibungen, auch wenn es vielleicht vereinzelt Ausnahmen gibt. Im Prinzip ist das zum Fenster rausgeworfenes Geld...


----------



## amplifie (13. Januar 2015)

*kann gelöscht werden*


----------



## Fanger (13. Januar 2015)

Echt super von Tom, dass er so ein Video macht. Für mich war es von Anfang an klar: Ein Kommentar ist ein subjektives Meinungsbild zu einem Thema, keine objektive Berichterstattung. Es wird also bereits vor dem Lesen der Überschrift eindeutig, welches Ziel dieser KOMMENTAR verfolgt. Daher kann man auch die Überschrift bereits anders lesen. "Kommentar: Steam verliert seinen Reiz" heißt nichts anderes als "Meine Meinung ist, dass Steam seinen Reiz verliert". Dem kann man dann natürlich zustimmen oder nicht, aber redaktionelle bzw. handwerkliche Fehler sind in keiner Weise vorhanden.
Ich finde, dass Tom immer einer der besten Videos bei PCGH macht und hoffe in Zukunft noch viel von ihm zu lesen und zu sehen.


----------



## Bagui (13. Januar 2015)

Finde einen solchen Videokommentar besser als etwas geschriebenes. Kann gerne öfters kommen.
Zum Beitrag, ich weis nicht wie man die Überschrift falsch verstehen kann bzw sich so viel reindichten kann und einfach mal den Sinn des kompletten Beitrags umdrehen kann. Ich habe mir den kompletten Beitrag durchgelesen und kam zu dem Schluss das Tom mit seiner Meinung nicht falsch liegt und ich diese nur unterstützen kann.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (13. Januar 2015)

NerowingerZ schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon traurig genug das ein Redakteur ein Video machen muss nur weil die Community so abgeht und das sogar noch ohne Grund. Schlieslich hatte er damit auch recht was er schrieb. Wenn man es wirklich richtig versatnden hat, wird man ihm auch zustimmen.



- "sogar ohne Grund" ? 

Natürlich gibt es einen Grund, denn der eigentliche Text geht _nicht_ darauf ein, was in der Überschrift behauptet wird. Stattdessen wird lieber das eigene, vermeintlich unüberlegte Konsumverhalten als Student analysiert. 

- "Schlieslich hatte er damit auch recht was er schrieb." ? 

Womit hat er denn recht ? Dass er Spiele kauft um dann anschließend festzustellen, dass die Zeit und die Motivation dafür fehlt ? Für ihn mag das zutreffen, aber das hat _nichts_ mit der Plattform Steam und den dortigen "Sales" zu tun, wie es die Überschift suggeriert.

- "Wenn man es wirklich richtig versatnden hat, wird man ihm auch zustimmen"

Das Konsumverhalten vieler Steam-User dürfte mit seinem identisch sein, das kann man so stehen lassen 


P.S: wenn man reißerische Überschriften auf BILD-Niveau hier anbringt, muss man sich anschließend nicht wundern, wenn man entsprechende Kommentare auf BILD-Niveau erntet


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> Ihr erwartet Journalismus. Darf man auch erwarten bei der PCGH, garkeine Frage
> 
> Aber wenn Ihr doch schon genau wisst, was Journalismus alles beinhalten MUSS laut Euren Ansichten, warum WISST IHR dann nicht, was eine KOLUMNE ist und was DIESE beinhalten MUSS ?
> 
> Wer entsprechend Dinge fordert, sollte auch genau wissen, wann und wo dieses eingefordert werden kann.


Du hast leider nicht genau gelesen:
Ich störe mich nicht daran, dass er in seiner "Kolumne" seine eigene Meinung schreibt - das ist der Sinn dahinter.
Sondern, dass dies ganze 1. von grund auf darauf basiert, zu provozieren und fehlzuleiten (und er das auch zugibt) und das zweitens direkt zwischen die ganzen anderen "seriösen" Dinge der Main gepostet wird, statt, WIE IM JOURNALISMUS ÜBLICH da einen eigenen Randbereich zu schaffen. Bei heutigen 16:9 oder gar 21:9 Bildschirmen sollte es kein Problem sein, am RAND einer Homepage eine Kolumnenrubrik zu machen, die meisten Zeitungen schaffen das auch irgendwie, warum sollte also plötzlich eine Technologiezeitung mit HTML überfordert sein?





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da für mich der einzige „Reiz“ an einer  DRM-Publishing-Plattform wie Steam überhaupt nur Rabatt- und  Verschenkaktionen _sein können_, habe ich mich von der Überschrift der _Kolumne_ absolut nicht getäuscht gefühlt.


Zugegeben für viele ist Steam eine art billiges Einkaufen als Hauptnutzen geworden.
Aber eben nicht für alle und schon gar nicht ausschließlich.
Zwar  freue ich mich immer auf jeden "Sale" aber STEAM mag ich aus 100  anderen Dingen (Autoupdates, die Verwaltung von Freunden, diverse  Autokonfiguration von Hardware, ich habe alle Spiele immer irgendwie bei mir, gleich nach dem "Log in", es ist nirgends einfacher eine Bibliothek für mehrere Computer oder gar Betriebssysteme zu verwalten usw usf).
Billig einkaufen geht auch woanders, und nicht selten sogar günstiger als bei STEAM.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2015)

"Tom Loske hat seinen reiz verloren"?
sehe ich nicht so... wenn man gute artikel schreibt sollte man nicht wegen etwas das viele anderst yehen seine reiz/ ansehen verlkeren.. ich meine jeder macht mal fehler


----------



## Raeven (13. Januar 2015)

ich bin enttäuscht von Dir Tom und von PCGH.
Das hohe Niveau der Redakteure und Macher von PCGH hat mir bisher sehr gut gefallen. Auch das es nicht immer so steif und bürokratisch bei Euch zu geht finde ich Top.
Aber dieser Artikel war schon etwas daneben und das Video find ich da auch nicht mehr so Vertrauensfördernd.  Ich erwarte wie andere auch,  Ehrlichkeit. 
Mehr nicht.

raeven


----------



## xHaru (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da für mich der einzige „Reiz“ an einer DRM-Publishing-Plattform wie Steam überhaupt nur Rabatt- und Verschenkaktionen _sein können_, habe ich mich von der Überschrift der _Kolumne_ absolut nicht getäuscht gefühlt.



Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass du das nicht auf alle anderen Leute pauschalisieren kannst. Ich z.B. finde es toll, dass ich bei geöffnetem Steam in den meisten Fällen einfach einem Kumpel hinterherjoinen kann, ohne erst mühselig die Server usw. herauszusuchen. Vom Desktop ins Spiel. Das ist unter Anderem einer der Reize, die Steam für mich interessant machen. Du kannst und darfst in solchen Fällen also nicht von dir auf andere Leute schließen, was passiert, haben wir ja jetzt gesehen. 

Was mich persönlich stört ist, dass es im Video für mich wirklich so klingt, als würde Tom sagen "Ja ich hab euch hinters Licht geführt um mehr Klicks zu kriegen, aber ihr wart ja so dumm. Beschwert euch nicht, ihr hättet ja nich klicken müssen." So wie ichs vermittelt bekommen habe, schien es für mich so, als würde er ne Täuschung der Nutzer verteidigen bzw. diese abschwächen. Klar, man will ja irgendwie Klicks bekommen, nur sowas größeres dann zu verharmlosen, ist einfach nicht richtig. Wie von mir schon erwähnt finde ich sowas einfach daneben und dass solche "Bild"-Anschuldigungen usw. dann kommen, ist dann kein Wunder mehr. Tut mir leid, dass das jetzt raus musste, aber bei sowas finde ich es dann schon recht frech, es so stark gutzuheißen. Das soll keine Anschuldigung oder sonstiges sein, ich wills nur mal klarstellen. 

Jetzt mal ein Zitat von Nightlight: 





> > Zitat von NerowingerZ
> > Ich finde es schon traurig genug das ein Redakteur ein Video machen muss nur weil die Community so abgeht und das sogar noch ohne Grund. Schlieslich hatte er damit auch recht was er schrieb. Wenn man es wirklich richtig versatnden hat, wird man ihm auch zustimmen.
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Überschrift war irreführend, oder, wenn mans drehen will, war der Text Offtopic. Auf jeden Fall ist das sehr ärgerlich, gerade sowas von PCGH zu sehen. 

Ich zitiere auch nochmal Raeven: 


> ich bin enttäuscht von Dir Tom und von PCGH.
> Das hohe Niveau der Redakteure und Macher von PCGH hat mir bisher sehr gut gefallen. Auch das es nicht immer so steif und bürokratisch bei Euch zu geht finde ich Top.
> Aber dieser Artikel war schon etwas daneben und das Video find ich da auch nicht mehr so Vertrauensfördernd. Ich erwarte wie andere auch, Ehrlichkeit.
> Mehr nicht. [...]


Eines dazu: Dito. Ich sehs genau so.

Um meinen Beitrag zu beenden, nehme ich mir mal die Freiheit, ein weiteres Zitat einzufügen, welches vom  Poetry-Slammer Jan Philipp Zymny stammt.

"Ich habe fertig."


----------



## Khazar (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr auf reißerische/fehlleitende Überschriften und da ist es mir ziemlich egal von wo oder wem das kommt.

Fast jeden Tag, auf jeder News-Seite, bis man


----------



## KatanaxXx (13. Januar 2015)

Thilo muss sich den Knaben mal zur Brust nehmen 
Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich die Auffregung auch nicht wo die Überschrift doch hieß "Steam verliert seinen Reiz - *Ein Kommentar von Tom Loske *.
Wozu soll er sich dann entschuldigen? - alles im Artikel legt uns doch nur seine persönliche Ansicht diesbezüglich nahe


----------



## naruto8073 (13. Januar 2015)

Jeder sollte seine freie Meinung äußern dürfen.  *Vor allem ein PCGH Redakteur.* 
Es wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen seinen Beitrag zu lesen.


----------



## lordxeen (13. Januar 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich maße mir an zu behaupten, dass du die tatsächliche Aussage einfacht nicht verstanden hast. Meiner Interpretation nach, ist es nämlich folgende:
> 
> aufgrund der schieren Menge von Rabatt-Aktionen sind selbige
> 
> ...



signed

Ich fass es nicht, dass um Überschrift und sonstige Nebensächlichkeiten so viel Wind gemacht wird. Meinen Nerv hat die Kolumne voll getroffen. Ich vertrete sogar noch provokantere Positionen, die ich hier lieber nicht äußere.
@ Tom Kopf hoch. Auch Shitstorms gehn vorbei


----------



## Raeven (13. Januar 2015)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Jeder sollte seine freie Meinung äußern dürfen.  *Vor allem ein PCGH Redakteur.*
> Es wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen seinen Beitrag zu lesen.



ja das stimmt, jeder sollte aber seine *ehrliche* Meinung äussern. Vorallem PCGH Redakteure

das ist das einzige was mich dabei richtig ärgert.


----------



## GC-FILTER (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Du hast leider nicht genau gelesen:
> Ich störe mich nicht daran, dass er in seiner "Kolumne" seine eigene Meinung schreibt - das ist der Sinn dahinter.
> Sondern, dass dies ganze 1. von grund auf darauf basiert, zu provozieren und fehlzuleiten (und er das auch zugibt) und das zweitens direkt zwischen die ganzen anderen "seriösen" Dinge der Main gepostet wird, statt, WIE IM JOURNALISMUS ÜBLICH da einen eigenen Randbereich zu schaffen. Bei heutigen 16:9 oder gar 21:9 Bildschirmen sollte es kein Problem sein, am RAND einer Homepage eine Kolumnenrubrik zu machen, die meisten Zeitungen schaffen das auch irgendwie, warum sollte also plötzlich eine Technologiezeitung mit HTML überfordert sein?




Sehe ich genauso! Die "Kolumne" ist in meinen Augen schon überflüssig gewesen. Genau wegen dem was Rollora da schreibt. Und das Video ist wie schon gesagt mehr als peinlich anzusehen. Dazu kommt dass es eine Top-News ist! Ist das nach Retro-News, Schnäppchen-News, Top-Videos-heute-News und Co. nun die neue Form Traffic und Content zu generieren? 




Raeven schrieb:


> ich bin enttäuscht von Dir Tom und von PCGH.
> Das hohe Niveau der Redakteure und Macher von PCGH hat mir bisher sehr gut gefallen. Auch das es nicht immer so steif und bürokratisch bei Euch zu geht finde ich Top.
> Aber dieser Artikel war schon etwas daneben und das Video find ich da auch nicht mehr so Vertrauensfördernd. Ich erwarte wie andere auch, Ehrlichkeit.
> Mehr nicht.
> ...




Ich kann gut verstehen das man da enttäuscht ist gerade wenn man PCGH.de & Heft Abonnent ist wie der Raeven. Dafür zahlt man doch gerne sein Geld!  




Khazar schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr auf reißerische/fehlleitende Überschriften und da ist es mir ziemlich egal von wo oder wem das kommt.
> 
> 
> Fast jeden Tag, auf jeder News-Seite, bis man




So ist es. Genau dieser Umstand und die komischen "News" a la Retro-News, Schnäppchen-News, Top-Videos-heute-News, Top-News-heute-News und Co. haben mich schon vor einiger Zeit von PCGH entwöhnt. Wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue denke ich aber fast ich bin einfach zu alt für PCGH. Das unterstreicht neben der "Kolumne" und deren Kommentaren  auch dieses Video sehr deutlich.

Ähnliches habe ich mir bei LOL Wut! - Hater, Flamer, Trolle & Spielejournalisten Video was ihr da mal gemacht habt auch schon gedacht. Also da ist wirklich fremdschämen angesagt.... Wenn sich vermeintlich Erwachsene Menschen und Journalisten gegenseitig weinend in den Armen liegen und nicht im Stande sind über das verhalten der Geister die sie riefen hinwegzusehen und zu ihrem Verhalten und den eigenen Meinungen zu stehen. Wie mit diesem Video. Lieber Tim, Wenn du es schon für nötig hältst eine solche "Kolumne" zu schreiben dann steh doch wenigstens dazu und erniedrige dich nicht noch in einem solchen Video. Das ist wirklich peinlich.... 

Für mich hat das hier alles nicht mir Journalismus zu tun. Schon lange nicht mehr.

Wünsche euch trotzdem alles gute.         





lordxeen schrieb:


> signed
> 
> @ Tom Kopf hoch. Auch Shitstorms gehn vorbei



Aber nur wenn er das mit den peinlichen Videos lässt...


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (13. Januar 2015)

Einer der nur Ehrlich schreibt was er Denkt über Steam!! u schon wird er angegriffen u noch aufs übelste beleidigt, finde ich schon krass u zeigt einfach wieder einmal was so einen Titel bei manchen Leuten auslöst


----------



## s0cke (13. Januar 2015)

Steam fuhr halt sehr erfolgreich das Walmart Prinzip im digitalen Markt ab. Jetzt hat man sich das Monopol gesichert; Wozu sollte man dann noch die Sales so übertreiben?


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2015)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Einer der nur Ehrlich schreibt was er Denkt über Steam!! u schon wird er angegriffen u noch aufs übelste beleidigt, finde ich schon krass u zeigt einfach wieder einmal was so einen Titel bei manchen Leuten auslöst


NIEMAND hat Tom wegen seiner ehrlichen, persönlichen Meinung angegriffen, warum wird das den Usern hier immer wieder unterstellt?

Die Leute stören sich einzig und allein am gespielten Sensationsjournalismus der hier betrieben wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> NIEMAND hat Tom wegen seiner ehrlichen, persönlichen Meinung angegriffen, warum wird das den Usern hier immer wieder unterstellt?
> 
> Die Leute stören sich einzig und allein am gespielten Sensationsjournalismus der hier betrieben wird.



Was für ein Sensationsjournalismus? Er hat eine irreführende Überschrift für einen *Kolumnen*-Beitrag genutzt. Kein Wunder, dass immer mehr Menschen sich zu Dummsinns-Ausrufen wie "Lügenpresse" hingezogen fühlen, wenn die Medienkompetenz selbst bei den klassischen Medien mittlerweile so gering ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## xHaru (13. Januar 2015)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Einer der nur Ehrlich schreibt was er Denkt über Steam!! u schon wird er angegriffen u noch aufs übelste beleidigt, finde ich schon krass u zeigt einfach wieder einmal was so einen Titel bei manchen Leuten auslöst



Er schreibt zwar, was er denkt, allerdings musst du den Zusammenhang fein rausarbeiten. Es ist nichts schlimmes an Steam, sondern die Sales, bei denen er etwas zu beherzt zugegriffen hat. Dies wurde allerdings als ersteres vermarktet, was dann den Shitstorm ausgelöst hat.


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2015)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wundere ich mich gerade auch ein wenig, zumal ich im anderen Thread gar keine so große Aufregung erkennen konnte, welche (mMn) eine solche "Video-Reaktion" erforderlich machen würden. Aber OK, is ja auch irgendwie schön wenn es überhaupt eine Reaktion gibt. Is doch schön wenn man drüber spricht. ^^
> 
> Allerdings kann ich die Äußerungen einiger User nicht verstehen. Eine "Lüge"? Wie kann eine Meinung bzw. die Äußerung einer solchen eine Lüge sein? Oder hab ich etwas verpasst?
> 
> ...



Diesen Thread noch mit Argumenten zu steuern oder gar zu bremsen hat keinen Sinn mehr das Thema ist ein Selbstläufer und muss von selber im Sande verlaufen 
 Gottheit Gabe und seinen Steam zu kritisieren bringt zwar Klicks aber gewiss keinen Zuspruch und das zum Teil erhoffte Verständnis tritt dann auch nicht ein.
Klatsch und Tratsch und persönliche Meinung machen die Welt zwar Bunt aber der Schuss ging nach hinten los.


----------



## Shakj (13. Januar 2015)

Ach Gottchen, was ist denn da passiert? Kenne das Gefühl von meinem alten Job, wenn man was veröffentlicht und dann bang auf die Kommentare schaut, wenn die sich kurios entwickeln. Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Eine einzelne Person an den Pranger zu stellen, wenn dieser in einer Kolumne seine Meinung ausbreitet und dabei alltägliche Techniken in Sachen Überschrift anwendet? Ich bitte euch...

Also eigentlich nur noch 2 Dinge: 
1. Ich persönlich finde so Überschriften auch albern, aber es war eine Kolumne...da kann meiner Meinung nach stehen, was will. Schlimmer finde ich da die "10 besten XY" oder "100 tollsten ABC". Und selbst da klicke ich drauf. Ich hasse mich zwar danach und klicke nach 3 Bildern wieder weg, aber ich klicke drauf.  Alles in allem eine Frage von Medienkompetenz und kein Glaubenskrieg.
2. Ich finde es gut, dass Stellung genommen wurde. Selbst wenn es Dir, lieber Tom, nur ein ganz persönliches Anliegen war, einige Dinge klar zu stellen. Hoffe nur, dass einige der Kommentatoren sich das auch merken. Und das nicht jedes Mal "nötig" ist, wenn einem die Teilaussage einer Kolumne nicht passt.

P.S. Kopf hoch, Tom.
P.P.S. Kopf an, liebe Flamer.


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2015)

Also der einzige Reiz ist doch der Steam-sale und die Rabatte warum sollte sonst jemand sagen: hey Steam da gibt's Spiele so wie im Geschäft, aber ich muss es vor der Installation noch herunterladen. 
Die Überschrift ist etwas strittig doch ist sie schon irgendwie in Ordnung. Das Video ist aber doch komisch. Warum ein Kommentar zur Kolumne/Kommentar und dann auch noch als Video. 
Aber wer was nicht lesen will ließt es nicht. Ich dachte mir auch dafuq: Überschrift & Thema fail? Dann überlege ich Kommentar/Kolumne der Redaktion -> keine News, also nur die eigene Meinung daher ok.
Ich nutze nur Steam weil ich es muss. Ich habe mir nie gesagt hey geil Steam das brauch ich. Auch für mich sind die Sales uninteressant. 30 ohne Seasonpass für "schlechte" AAA-Titel ohne mich. 
Ich hab mir dann für 19,99€  Titanfall: Deluxe bei Origin geholt und gut war es auch.

Ihr solltet eine Satire-Ecke einfügen, und dann am WE wie hier im Video die besten Kommentare loben und vorlesen. (teils musste ich schon echt schmunzeln)
 Wenn ihr das also gut findet aber keine Schreiber für Satire habt, hier ist einer der es für Lau macht.


----------



## NCC-1701 (13. Januar 2015)

Wie kann man sich denn über eine Kolumne so aufregen.
Zum Glück wurde hier nicht über den Papst hergezogen, sonst wäre hier wohl jemand Amok gelaufen.
Ganz ehrlich ich finde hier einige Kommentare echt erschreckend.

Beim lesen des Kommentars dachte ich nur so bei mir "schreibt er über mich" 
Also ich fand es unterhaltsam.


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Tom,

ich finde es gut, dass du ein Video zu dem Artikel gemacht hast, um die Sache aufzuklären. Zwar war ich ganz deiner Meinung, trotzdem finde ich, dass man solche irreführenden Überschriften besser sein lassen sollte. Betrifft jetzt nicht nur dich, sondern es ist ein Appell an alle PCGH-ler.

Was mich aber gewundert hat ist, dass der Artikel doch so eine große Diskussion ausgelöst hat. Hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, weil dein "Schicksal" auf die Mehrheit aller Steam Nutzer zutrifft. Gab da glaub mal Statistiken dazu, wie viele Spiele man im Durchschnitt hat und wie viel Prozent davon ungespielt sind oder wenig Spielstunden haben.

Gruß,
Sockel 754

PS: Mich hauts ja schon wieder um, wieviel Kommentare hier sind.


----------



## GC-FILTER (13. Januar 2015)

Mir persönlich drängt sich manchmal der Verdacht auf, dass hier gegen fallende User-Zahlen angekämpft werden muss. Leider um jeden Preis... Etwas mehr Journalismus und etwas weniger Kindergarten! Oder wurde für diese Zwecke Golem.de aufgekauft? So scheint es mir manchmal. Nur leider schwappen die komischen News und dieser BÄÄM-Journalismus auch zu den vermeintlich subtileren Kollegen rüber was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Aber gut, anderes Thema. 

Das neue Design und die durch die User gewählte Aufteilung finde ich gut aber dann schreibt bitte auch gescheite News und Co. und nicht solch einen Müll. 

Vielleicht kommen dann auch nicht ganz so "asoziale" User zu euch wie die die deine Kolumne mitunter etwas zu forsch kommentiert haben....


----------



## SaftSpalte (13. Januar 2015)

genauso cool wie Pediga ,,


----------



## Shurchil (13. Januar 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass sich hier User "verarscht" fühlen oder sich sogar persönlich angegriffen fühlen, ist noch lächerlicher, wie wenn Muslime wegen Mohammed-Karikaturen oder so auf die Straße gehen...



Wenn sie mal auf die Straße gehen würden und nicht gleich 12 Menschen abschlachten...aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2015)

Shurchil schrieb:


> Wenn sie mal auf die Straße gehen würden und nicht gleich 12 Menschen abschlachten...aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



Nix das ist garkein Thema.  Amd ist nicht Intel oder Nvidia. Und Muslime sind keine Islamisten. Egal wo wenn man diese in einen Topf wird läuft etwas gehörig falsch. Dann das ist nichts gleich und genau das schaft die Probleme erst. Verallgemeinern wegen noch weniger als die Minderheit.


----------



## Raeven (13. Januar 2015)

ich denke mal der Tom hat`s kapiert, denn dafür ist dieses Forum und die ganze PCGH Mannschaft zu Schade, als das hier nur noch Bild Vergleiche oder ähnliches kommt.
Aber bitte nicht nochmal so ein Video.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls darauf hier einen neuen Kommentar oder News oder oder ....  von den Machern der PCGH und auch von  TOM  zu lesen, mit der gewohnten Sorgfalt geschrieben und ohne irgendwelche _Klicks erhaschen_ zu _wollen. 
_Hier ist ja schliesslich nicht Facebook. Danke


----------



## BxBender (13. Januar 2015)

Schön, dass Tom seinen persönlichen Bericht noch einmal angeschaut hat und die etwas unpassende Überschrift selbstkritisch in der Videobotschaft kommentiert hat. Habe gerne zugehört, dadurch wurde alles doch wesentlich aufgeklärt und einige Nutzerbeiträge verlieren dadurch eigentlich ihre Bedeutung.
In Zukunft würde ich mir aber auch wünschen, dass Überschriften wie bei der Bild ruhig weggelassen dürfen, wenn der eigentlich Inhalt etwas anderes vermitteln soll.


----------



## pc-samurai (13. Januar 2015)

Also meine Meinung sieht mal ganz anders aus.... Klar kann man sich nun über die Überschrift ein wenig aufregen... 
Soo dann hat man sich 30sek seinen Alltagsfrust abgeschüttelt, danke an Tom Loske an der Stelle, denn ansonsten müsstens an dieser Stelle wieder die Familienmitglieder oder die Freundin wieder abkriegen.... Abend gerettet....
 
So und ja Tom ich kenne dich wirklich noch aus der Gamestar... Nicht umsonst habe ich die Gamestar Prints sehr lange (von 2005 bis 2013) gekauft! Die PCGH kaufe ich seit 2004 und hatte auch alle bis heute gesammelt.... Würde ja nen Bild machen, aber dank des großen Schimmel befalls in meinem Zimmer hatte meine Freundin, während ich beim Umzug am 23.12.2014 geholfen hatte eiskalt in den Müll gepackt.... Einschließlich eurer PC Hardware "Fibel" .-.... das war ein freudiges Weihnachten, da ich diese nochmal "nachgebügelt" hatte und die DvDs bzw CDs wieder rangeklebt und die Hefte eingeschweißt hatte...... Aber nein Meine Freundin ist in der Meinung gewesen, dass die Zeitungen auch befallen waren.... ALLE!!! Grrr... Nagut zum Thema zurück....
(Kann ja mal mein Unterwegslunchpakte mal fotografieren..hehehe...)
Deine Highlights einschließlich Online-Berichte und  Berichte waren echt immer sehr cool zu lesen, an dieser Stelle nochmal großes Lob und danke!! und wenn du Borderlands 2 und The Walking Dead sowie Black Ops 2 ach und DayZ, dann ist auch klar, dass du Steam benutzt.... 
Bei The Walking Dead fand ich deine Meinung nicht ganz 100% verständlich, denn es hätte man um einiges besser machen können und vorallem die Rückblenden bei jeder Episode.... total komische Schnitte...ach naja! Also die Reize sind wirklich nicht mehr so hoch im Kurs, aber @Tom Loske (finde Herr Loske klingt blöd) vlt. auch wenn ich  mit dem Youtuber meistens nicht einer Meinung bin und er auch vieles falsch erklärt und zu sehr verallgemeinert und vieles auch zu platt und einseitig erklärt und sieht! Eins habe ich aber von ihm gelernt : Günstige Spiele: https://www.g2a.com/r/m4x0rz (3% Rabatt Code: "M4XFPS")

Vlt ist das nochmal ein Anreiz für dich, die sind nochmal saubillig und 3% oben drauf... nicht schlecht oder?

Achso ja M4xfps ist der youtuber Name....


----------



## Grestorn (13. Januar 2015)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Mir als Moderator fällst du damit auch noch in den Rücken. Wir sollen hier ehrenamtlich (unbezahlt) für Ordnung sorgen und das schliesst korrekte Titel der Threads mit ein. Dies ist sogar in den Forenregeln verankert. Natürlich könnt ihr als Admins / Webseitenbetreibende machen was ihr wollt. Das Forum ist ja auch ein anderer Bereich als die Homepage. Ich würde es mir aber wünschen wenn ihr dabei das gleiche Niveau halten würdet, wie ihr es von der Community verlangt. Denn der Kommentarbereich IST ein Teil des Forums. Ich habe in Zukunft keine Lust auf Diskussionen welche mit "Der Redakteur macht doch auch reißerische Faketitel für Klicks!!!" beginnen.



Ich finde es teilweise richtig unerträglich, dass einige Moderatoren das abdriften eines Threads sofort mit der "OffTopic" Keule niedeprügeln. Manchmal entwickeln sich Diskussionen vom ursprünglichen Thema weg. Manchmal passt ein Text nicht perfekt zur Überschrift. Das ist nun mal so. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man darüber so eifersüchtig wachen muss. Als ob es nichts wichtigeres gäbe. 

Und beim Forum von "Niveau" zu sprechen ist sowieso in weiten Teilen unangemessen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie Du daraus einen Vorwurf an Tom konstruieren kannst.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Januar 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mach dir doch nichts vor...
> 
> Auch wenn viele es nicht einsehen wollen: sobald man das Schüler- bzw. Studentenleben hinter sich hat, sind Videospiele nur noch ein Nebenschauplatz (bzw. der Schauplatz der eigenen Kids) und daran wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich auch wenig ändern (es sei denn man lebt von Harz IV und weiß nicht, was man sonst mit seiner Zeit anfangen soll). Erst ist es die Familie, dann der Job, dann die vielen Wehwehchen, die einen plagen, dann wieder die Familie, der Job, dann will man seine begrenzte Zeit lieber mit Freunden oder anderen Hobbies verbringen wie Reisen oder ausgehen usw. Und ob man dann als Renter, in vielen, vielen Jahren, wirklich noch Zocken will, wer weiß das schon. Vielleicht haben wir uns bis dahin in einem großen Krieg auch schon alle gegenseitig ausgelöscht oder wir haben andersweitig schon den Löffel abgegeben.



Man mag es traurig finden, aber für mich ist Gaming das primäre Hobby. Und ich bin 45, habe einen recht erfolgreichen Beruf und einen Partner (leider keine Kinder). Meine Freizeit geht zu großen Teilen in dieses Hobby - es gibt aber auch noch andere Hobbies. 

Ich würde das also nicht verallgemeinern, was Du geschrieben hast. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich alleine bin. Gerade im PC Umfeld dürfte das Durchschnittsalter der Spieler inzwischen eher näher an der 30 sein als an der 20.


----------



## SimonG (14. Januar 2015)

Klicks bringen Geld. Polarisierende Überschriften bringen Klicks. Den Rest kann sich jedes Kind selbst zusammen reimen. So funktioniert das Online-Geschäft.
Das gefällt nicht jedem. Ich bin auch kein Fan von reißerischen Überschriften. Man fühlt sich beim Lesen des Artikels, wenn man feststellt, dass die Überschrift irreführend war, fehlgeleitet oder anders ausgedrückt: verarscht. Keiner wird gerne verarscht. Deswegen, finde ich, sollte man mit solchen Überschriften vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Man mag es traurig finden, aber für mich ist Gaming das primäre Hobby. Und ich bin 45, habe einen recht erfolgreichen Beruf und einen Partner (leider keine Kinder). Meine Freizeit geht zu großen Teilen in dieses Hobby - es gibt aber auch noch andere Hobbies.
> 
> Ich würde das also nicht verallgemeinern, was Du geschrieben hast. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich alleine bin. Gerade im PC Umfeld dürfte das Durchschnittsalter der Spieler inzwischen eher näher an der 30 sein als an der 20.



Ging mir nicht um die Verallgemeinerung, sondern um die Tendenz. Zumal man neben Job und Familie auch einfach nicht mehr so viel Zeit hat, selbst wenn Zocken das primäre Hobby ist. Mit einem "normalen" 9-5 Job + Familie bzw. Partner bleibt eben nur noch beschränkt Zeit fürs Zocken übrig. Mit dem heutigen Spielekonsum von (gaming-bgeisterten) Schülern und Studenten kann man das kaum noch vergleichen. Die zocken ein GTA oder AC mal eben so in 2-3 Tagen durch, praktisch non-stop. Als älterer Gamingfan (kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung) stöhnt man hingegen manchmal sogar bei den richtig umfangreichen Spielen und freut sich über kürzere Titel, die man in absehbarer Zeit auch wirklich durchspielen kann. Nicht umsonst sind z.B. die Telltale-Spiele bei vielen älteren Zockern auch so beliebt (abgesehen von der reinen Spielequalität natürlich)...

Traurig finde ich das auch keinesfalls, wenn man auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch ausgiebig zockt, keine Sorge. Traurig wäre es nur dann, wenn man sonst keinen Lebensinhalt hätte (und selbst dann sehe ich Gaming als nie SOOO negativ, immer noch besser als Alkohol und Co...). Aber Gaming als Hobby ist doch völlig in Ordnung in jeder Lebenslage und in jedem Alter. Solange man Spaß hat und zufrieden ist, ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Klixx7 (14. Januar 2015)

Mal im ernst die Überschrift hätte lauten sollen "Steam Sale verliert seinen Reiz".

Schön finde ich das die Community zeigt das sie gegen solche "polariesierende" Überschriften ist.
Man sollte sich einfach an die Fakten halten und Fakt ist das Steam auf fast allen Gamer PC's zu finden ist.
Sollte öfter sowas kommen was aus der Luft gegriffen ist nimmt das wirklich noch Bild Niveau an.
Es ist für mich keine Entschuldigung das er dann im nachhinein sagt er habe das nur gemacht um Aufmerksamkeit zu eregen.


----------



## Rollora (14. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es teilweise richtig unerträglich, dass einige Moderatoren das abdriften eines Threads sofort mit der "OffTopic" Keule niedeprügeln. Manchmal entwickeln sich Diskussionen vom ursprünglichen Thema weg. Manchmal passt ein Text nicht perfekt zur Überschrift. Das ist nun mal so.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man darüber so eifersüchtig wachen muss. Als ob es nichts wichtigeres gäbe.
> 
> Und beim Forum von "Niveau" zu sprechen ist sowieso in weiten Teilen unangemessen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie Du daraus einen Vorwurf an Tom konstruieren kannst.


Richtig, Niveau würde auch bedingen, dass man versucht sich gegenseitig zu verstehen.
Das versuchst du gar nicht erst.
Tom selbst sagt ja, er wollte nur provozieren. Er ist nicht vom Thema abgekommen, sondern wollte die Leute einfach nur zum Klicken und Lesen verführen - aber mit einer halbwahrheit in der Überschrift. Das gibt er ja auch zu.
Da darf man sich sehr wohl aufregen.
Wenn hier im Forum wer Halbwahrheiten über CPU oder GPU Spezifikationen verbreitet ist auch Schluss mit lustig. Und ja, ich gebe dir in dem Punkt recht, dass OT manchmal sein darf oder muss, aber man kann hier auch auf PN ausweichen, manchmal macht es einen Thread nämlich echt unleserlich und außerdem ist die hundertste AMD vs Nvidia oder Intel Diskussion einem Moderator sicher auch mal leid 

Wo wir gerade beim Benutzen des Forums sind: du hast da einen Doppelpost gemacht, das wird böse bestraft


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (14. Januar 2015)

Klixx7 schrieb:


> Mal im ernst die Überschrift hätte lauten sollen "Steam Sale verliert seinen Reiz".
> 
> Es ist für mich keine Entschuldigung das er dann im nachhinein sagt er habe das nur gemacht um Aufmerksamkeit zu eregen.



BILD Niveau! ha!


----------



## Bert2007 (14. Januar 2015)

ich verstehe nicht wo hier das problem ist?  es ist doch klar ersichtlich das es eine kolumne ist. tom beschreibt einfach seine erfahrung mit steam. ich kenne das zu gut. ich überlege mittlerweile auch ob ich beim sale zuschlagen soll und ob es danach nicht in der ecke liegt. die sale gehört nun mal ganz klar zu steam! warum ziehen einige, die null ahnung von diesen job haben, ihn so in den dreck? lasst ihr euch sagen, wie ihr euren job zu machen habt? wäre diese kolumne so schlecht gewesen, dann wäre sie nicht online gelandet. und noch was: es wird niemand gezwungen das zu lesen. sollte man es doch tun, dann kann man ihn sachlich hinweisen das etwas unpassend ist. wenn dann noch beleidigungen hinzu kommen, dann schlägt es dem fass den boden aus! normalerweise müsste man die accounts direkt bannen.  würdet ihr bei mir im laden sooo mit mir reden, dann würde ich sagen: geh da hin wo der maurer das loch gelassen hat und ich würde direkt ein hausverbot erteilen. anonymität internet! schrecklich!


----------



## pc-samurai (14. Januar 2015)

sehe ich genauso Bert2007


----------



## JTRch (14. Januar 2015)

Es ist kein Beinbruch dass der Titel nun, gewollt oder ungewollt, reisserisch ausgefallen ist und nicht das Thema des Inhaltes getroffen hat. Und warum man deswegen persönlich werden muss, will mir nicht einleuchten. Aber ich bleibe dabei:

A) sind reisserische Titel einem seriösen Journalismus unwürdig, allen voran wenn es zum Tagesgeschäft wird, denn dann landet man bei der Boulvardpresse. Ich würde PCGH ungern dort sehen.
B) ist es meines Erachtens unseriös Steam nur auf die Sales herunter zu brechen und deswegen die gesamte Plattform als unattraktiv zu bezeichnen. Der Titel ist Teil des Inhaltes, das sollte man als Journalist verstehen. Und daher kann man nach dem Statement das er nun gemacht hat, nicht einfach behaupten, er hätte das nicht gesagt. Doch er hat mit dem Titel diese Aussage gemacht und sollte dazu stehen.


----------



## DukeX3D (14. Januar 2015)

Ich fand die Kolumne sehr gut, denn sie spiegelt zu 100% meine Erfahrung mit dem Steamsale wieder.

Ich habe jetzt schon wahrscheinlich mehr Games in meinem Account, als ich in diesem Leben ausgiebig zocken kann aus den gleichen Gründen wie Tom. Ich spekuliere da schon auf meine Rente in 40 Jahren 

Der Titel war sicherlich falsch gewählt, aber sowas regt nur die Trolle auf, die statt zu bashen lieber ihre Zeit nutzen sollten, ihre Games aus dem Steamsale zu zocken. Die haben ja anscheinend zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Kaimikaze (14. Januar 2015)

Skycrumb schrieb:


> Ich glaube gar nicht das man seriösen Journalismus hier erwartet bei ner Kolumne. Ich denke mehr es geht um den ärger verlorener Zeit.



Und diese "verlorene Zeit" wird dadurch kompensiert, dass ein Vielfaches an zusätzlicher Zeit investiert wird, um sich - in der überwigenden Mehrheit - künstlich aufzuregen, Beiträge zu verfassen sowie den Ablauf der Diskussion weiter zu verfolgen ??

Es wird allerhöchste Zeit für erste Verschwörungswebseiten, in denen alle "Beweise" aufgeführt werden, dass Tom Loske im Auftrag der Werbewirtschaft einen umfassenden Umsturz plant, gestützt auf jüdische Mitarbeiter der NSA. Die auf seinem Arm tättowierten asiatischen Schriftzeichen sind in einer Geheimsprache (so geheim, dass keiner weiß wer sie entwickelt hat) abgefasst und bedeuten nicht etwa "Morgenstund' hat Gold im Mund", sondern "Hört auf Rumzuzicken, Ich bring' Euch doch zum Klicken"! 
Unter seinem Asus Maximus VII Formula hat Loske "666" eingeritzt, was das häufige Verschwinden von Katzen der Nachbarinnen aufklärt. Die exklusive Verwendung weißer Bettwäsche läßt eine geistige Nähe zum Klu-Klux-Klan vermuten. Erhärtet wird dies durch die Tatsache, dass Loske noch nie in seinem Leben ein mongolisches Restaurant besucht hat, was auf einen ausgeprägten Rassismus schließen läßt. Dass der Werbewirtschaftsverschwörer bereits früh ins Bett geht, läßt auf einen enormen Drogenkonsum schließen, der bereits am Vormittag beginnt und schließlich seinen Tribut fordert. Die ständig laufende Nase letzten Dezember erklärt sich in dieser Hinsicht durch seinen Kokskonsum. Große Irritationen gibt es bei der Interpretation von Loskes Photos: Beim letzten PCGH-Grillen ist auf zwei der 138 von Loske aufgenommenen Photos derselbe Rottweiler am linken Bildrand zu sehen. Die Interpretation dieser unleugbaren Tatsache reicht von der Verstrickung in illegale Hundekämpfe, über Vorlieben der asiatischen Küche bis hin zum Vorwurf einer sodomistisch orientierten Sexualität...


----------



## GC-FILTER (14. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Tja Rollora,
> 
> Du hast Recht. Ich habe Clickbait-Betrieben, so wie es BILD, Heftig, Buzzfeed und viele andere Medien auch betreiben.
> 
> ...



Ach nu komm... Ist ja nicht so dass lediglich die "Kolumne" von dem Bild-Niveau betroffen ist. Jedes Video was Ihr so postet ist MEGA-TURBO-SUPER-KRASS-TOLL-WAHNSINN  und so. Ich finde hier hat die Bild eh schon lange Einzug gehalten. Und warum? Damit alle fein klicken und sich die 30 Sekunden Werbung für einen 45 Sekunden langen Trailer anschauen (nur ein Beispiel). Das stört mich ja so an eurer Publikation. Das ihr dann zudem noch Sachen "LOL Wut! - Hater, Flamer, Trolle & Spielejournalisten - der Film" und dieses weinerliche Video hier propagiert zeigt mir dass ihr viel zu persönlich mit der Sache umgeht und das macht nicht einmal die Bild. Wenn ihr mit der Reaktion auf euren reißerischen "Journalismus" nicht klar kommt dann lasst diesen halt einfach. Schaffen andere Redaktionen ja auch. 

Wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen!

Aber ich glaube ihr wollte genau das hier. Um jeden Preis Traffic und Content generieren. Das kann man euch ja nicht einmal übel nehmen aber dann versucht es nicht als guten "Journalismus" zu verkaufen. Ich fühlte mich hier öfter fehlgeleitet durch Headlines die mich in ein Thema drängten in dem sich dann sehr schnell die Ernüchterung breit macht. Alleine dieses Video hier welches als Top-News deklariert ist zeigt doch schon wieder wo hier die Prioritäten liegen. Es ist nicht schlimm wenn es einfach keine Top-News gibt! Aber bei PCGH muss ja wie es scheint immer ein Mindestkontingent an TOP-POWER-MEGA-NEWS erreicht werden. Darum eben auch die ganzen Retro-News, Schnäppchen-News, Top-Videos-heute-News, Top-Videos-gestern-News, Top-News-heute-News, Top-News-gestern-News und Co. Wenn es also keine gescheite redaktionelle Arbeit zu leisten gibt und diese nur künstlich generiert wird dann habt ihr ggf. zu viele Mitarbeiter. 

Gerade die Ehrlichkeit, Glaubhaftigkeit und Qualität der Beiträge und nicht die Geilheit der Überschrift macht für mich guten Journalismus aus. Wenn eure Zielgruppe da anders definiert ist OK aber dann kommt bitte auch mit den daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen klar. Alles andere (wie auch dieses Video) ist hochgradig peinlich anzusehen. 

Unterm Strich hast du lieben Tom dein Ziel ja voraussichtlich wieder erreicht. Zwei Top-News und bis jetzt ca. 200 Postings im Forum generiert.... Kann man ja verkaufen wie man will aber unterm Strich wird nur die Zukunft zeigen wie lange dieser Kurs bestand hat. Ich warte nur auf die nächste Stellungnahme per Video. Nachdem diese hier ja so gut eingeschlagen ist kann man solche Stellungnahmen zu Beiträgen ja ggf. neben Retro-News, Schnäppchen-News, Top-Videos-heute-News, Top-Videos-gestern-News, Top-News-heute-News, Top-News-gestern-News und Co. grundsätzlich ins Portfolio aufnehmen. Da habt ihr auch gleich gutes Material für eure Video-App und eine neue Top-News Quelle....


----------



## Rollora (14. Januar 2015)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wo hier das problem ist?


Das wiederum verstehe ich nicht. Wie kann man was nicht verstehen was hier schon 20x erklärt wurde. SELBST Tom versteht es...
Ja Tom hat es sogar beabsichtigt und gibt das auch zu. Du hast es nicht verstanden.


Bert2007 schrieb:


> es ist doch klar ersichtlich das es eine kolumne ist.


Ändert wenig daran, dass sie mit einer irreführenden Überschrift begonnen wurde und dass sie auf der Main zwischen alle anderen Redakteursbeiträge platziert wurde. Du hast es nicht verstanden



Bert2007 schrieb:


> tom beschreibt einfach seine erfahrung mit steam.


Nein Tom schreibt bzw sagt, dass er mit absicht eine provokante Überschrift gewählt, die nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Text steht, um mehr Klicks zu erhalten. Du hast es nicht verstanden


Bert2007 schrieb:


> ich kenne das zu gut. ich überlege mittlerweile auch ob ich beim sale zuschlagen soll und ob es danach nicht in der ecke liegt. die sale gehört nun mal ganz klar zu steam!


 Der Sale ist eines von 100en Dingen die STEAM kann oder tut.
Das ist als würde ich einen Artikel mit dem Titel "Warum Windows seinen Reiz verliert" und dann geht es aber nicht um Windows, sondern es geht darum, dass im Windows Movie Maker keine neuen Codecs zum Exportieren dazu kommen...
Du hast es nicht verstanden.


Bert2007 schrieb:


> warum ziehen einige, die null ahnung von diesen job haben, ihn so in den dreck?


Von was jetzt? Von Journalismus? Oder von Webdesign? User Interface Design? Und wo zieht ihn jemand in den Dreck? Niemand greift seine persönliche Meinung an, sondern nur seine Klickgeilheit. Du hast auch das nicht verstanden...


Bert2007 schrieb:


> lasst ihr euch sagen, wie ihr euren job zu machen habt? wäre diese kolumne so schlecht gewesen, dann wäre sie nicht online gelandet.


Wie kann eine Kolumne schlecht sein? Sie spiegelt hauptsächlich die persönliche Ansicht des Redakteurs wieder. Es geht nicht um den Inhalt. Nochmal....



Bert2007 schrieb:


> und noch was: es wird niemand gezwungen das zu lesen.


Noch ein paar Cent fürs Phrasenschwein, oder?
Natürlich wird niemand gezwungen... AUSSER man klickt auf eine Überschrift, weil man interessiert ist an ihr und dann ist der Inhalt ein anderer als die Überschrift vermuten lässt.
Dann wurde man irgendwie schon gezwungen. Außer man ignoriert in Zukunft PCGH und liest gar nicht mehr, falls das hier zum Usus wird.


Bert2007 schrieb:


> sollte man es doch tun, dann kann man ihn sachlich hinweisen das etwas unpassend ist.


Das ist ja auch passiert.


Bert2007 schrieb:


> wenn dann noch beleidigungen hinzu kommen, dann schlägt es dem fass den boden aus! normalerweise müsste man die accounts direkt bannen.


Ich sehe keine persönlichen Beleidigungen, ich sehe einen Redakteur der eine Reaktion provoziert hat und mit dieser auch recht gut umgeht.
Es war ein intelligenter Schachzug und hat das bewirkt was er wollte. Ich glaube auch das hast du nicht verstanden, Tom fühlt sich sicher nicht persönlich beleidigt, sondern spürt halt den zu erwartenden Gegenwind.
Er hätte ja nie ein Video machen müssen, aber durch das Video hat er jetzt erst recht Klicks erzeugt. In wirklichkeit lacht der gerade über dieses gelungene Experiment - und es sei ihm gegönnt.
Dem einzigen den der Kommentar gebannt gehört, wärst in dieser DIskussion du, der nach 14 Seiten Diskussion mit dem Autor wieder ganz von vorne anfängt und in keinem Satz auch nur VERSUCHT die Leser, die sich provoziert fühlen zu verstehen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte  vielleicht den Titel "Steam ist verbesserungswürdig gennant".Warum? Ganz einfach weil ich seid letzter Zeit bei einer meiner lieblings Spiele(COH 2 bzw. seid kurzem dazu gekommen Westfront) des öfteren abstürtze im Spiel habe mit anschließender Crash Report Anzeige/zusenden an Steam trotz aktuellster Treiber.Und mir ist aufgefallen das es seid Westfront auf dem Markt erschienen ist,obwohl ich das garnicht hatte(hatte immer Standard COH2 genutzt bis vor kurzem) bei mir immer zu unregelmäßigen abstürtze kam.Wenn ihr denkt das könnte ein Hardware problem sein,ist es nicht.Alles im grünen bereich.Immer wenn es einen crash gab konnte ich eine Wiederhohlung vom letzten Spiel nochmal anschauen mit dem selben resultat das es zu einem absturtz führte.Das heißt das Spiel selber hat irgendwo eine fehlerhafte Programmierung der den fehler verursacht.Und seid einigen Wochen kam Westfront dazu,also sowas von verbugtes Spiel das nur halbherzig auf dem Markt gebracht wird ist mir schleierhaft.Einheiten die sich gegenseitig behindern und hängen bleiben irgendwo bzw. sich schlecht steuern lassen,kann einen wirklich zu weissglüht bringen.Und noch einen beispiel von gestern im Spiel,ein Sturmpionier was viel recourcen kostet mit Waffenupgrade repariert einen Panzerfahrzeug und besetzt es anschließend und was passiert der Sturmpionier wird in einem ganz normalen Fahrzeugbesatzung umgewandelt(hallllloooo?).Hab mir sogar den Playback nochmal angeschaut und mußte echt lachen wo ich das sah.
Mein anliegen ist es,wenn Steam Spiele verkaufen tut das nicht 100% funktioniert.Das die dafür auch updates bringen und die fehler auch beheben was zur Zeit nicht der Fall ist.
Und nach beenden von Steamprogramm/Spiel mit dem Fenster mit Werbung zu anderen Spielen nervt auch,da sollte man den benutzer schon die Option geben das zu deaktivieren(vielleicht kann man das ich weiss es nicht) den schließlich weiss jeder für sich selbst welche Spiele man haben möchte,oder?


----------



## GC-FILTER (14. Januar 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Er hätte ja nie ein Video machen müssen, aber durch das Video hat er jetzt erst recht Klicks erzeugt. In wirklichkeit lacht der gerade über dieses gelungene Experiment - und es sei ihm gegönnt.



Sehe ich auch so. Die Frage ist aber doch ob es sich langfristig wirklich auszahlt!? 

Selbst ich der schon länger nichts mehr von PCGH wissen will (siehe 3 Posting weiter oben) "verschwendet" hier seine Zeit. Nun könnte man sagen "Glückwunsch Tom" wieder ein neuen / alten User generiert / motiviert der am 13. und 14. Januar die Web-Statistik etwas nach oben gedrückt hat. Aber soll so das erklärte Ziel wirklich aussehen? Ich hoffe nicht! Das wäre nämlich das nächste Armutszeugnis....


----------



## Pixy (14. Januar 2015)

@ Rollora

Findest du nicht, dass du inzwischen völlig Übertreibst.
Er hat es zugegeben ok, aber muss man das immer und immer wieder raus posaunen.

Du bist wie ein penetranter Marktschreier, den man nach kurzer Zeit meidet, weil er einem auf den Sack geht.
Auf fast jeder Seite hier liest man deine Meinung.
Sie ist ja nicht verkehrt, es stimmt ja teilweise alles.

Aber wenn dich hier alles so sehr nervt, warum liest du hier eigentlich noch?
Inzwischen bin selbst ich mehr bei HardwareLuxx unterwegs, da mir das Forum wesentlich erwachsener erscheint.
Deswegen renne ich hier aber nicht herrum und teile jedem mit, wie ******* das hier doch angeblich ist.

Das es hier in PCGH mehr auf "Klicks" und Werbung ankommt, ist doch nun bei weitem nichts neues,
Deswegen muss man Tom aber nicht immer und immer wieder vorhalten, dass er Mist gebaut hat.
Mit Sicherheit hat er es selber erkannt.

Wenn es dazu gedient hat nur "Klicks" zu generieren, dann ist es ihm hiermit gelungen.
Allerdings empfand ich seine Video Antwort recht ehrlich und man konnte ihm ansehen, dass es ihn bewegt.
Vielleicht täusche ich mich, als Autist kann ich sowas nur schwer erkennen.

Deine Sichtweise ist nicht verkehrt, diese aber auf fast jeder Seite immer und immer wieder zu erwähnen schon.


----------



## GC-FILTER (14. Januar 2015)

Pixy schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> Du bist wie ein penetranter Marktschreier, den man nach kurzer Zeit meidet, weil er einem auf den Sack geht.



Passt doch super zu PCGH! 



Pixy schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> Inzwischen bin selbst ich mehr bei HardwareLuxx unterwegs, da mir das Forum wesentlich erwachsener erscheint.



Gute Entscheidung!



Pixy schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> Deswegen renne ich hier aber nicht herrum und teile jedem mit, wie ******* das hier doch angeblich ist.



Meinungsfreiheit! Gefällt mir! Zudem finde ich es gut auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen. Habe ich ja bis jetzt auch nicht aber mit der Aktion haben se selbst mich aus dem "Loch" getrieben. Und das ist nicht positiv gemeint... 




Pixy schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> Das es hier in PCGH mehr auf "Klicks" und Werbung ankommt, ist doch nun bei weitem nichts neues,



Schlimm ist das! 



Pixy schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> Deswegen muss man Tom aber nicht immer und immer wieder vorhalten, dass er Mist gebaut hat.
> Mit Sicherheit hat er es selber erkannt.



Warum nicht? Ich denke nicht dass der Tom das verstanden hat. Ich finde viel mehr das in dem Video einfach nur das eigene Ego etwas poliert werden sollte weil dieses durch die die Kommentare angekratzt war. Und genau so etwas sollten echte Journalisten nicht nötig haben.

Ich finde er zwingt die Menschen schon fast zu solch einer Meinung. Nicht nur mit der "Kolumne" sondern auch mit dem Video. Ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Peinlich ist es trotzdem.... Das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen!


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2015)

Wir User werfen PCGH ja oft vor, dass die News/Artikel zu sehr auf Klicks aus sind.
Diese Meinung teile ich auch größtenteils.

Ich würde gerne mal mit einem PCGH Mitarbeiter in einen ehrlichen Dialog treten. Also telefonisch oder meinetwegen persönlich. ^^
Denn ich sehe nicht wirklich, was man von den vielen Klicks hat. Klar, mehr Zugriffszahlen, Traffic etc...
*Wozu allerdings braucht man das?*
Damit Computec die Seite nicht dicht macht?
Damit alle PCGH Mitarbeiter ihren Job behalten?
Damit das Magazin weiter besteht?
Damit die mehr Anzeigenkunden abgeholt werden können?

Darauf hätte ich gerne eine objektive Antwort.
Allerdings befürchte ich, die kann mir keiner umfassend liefern...
Es gibt einfach viel zu viele mögliche Faktoren. :I


----------



## SmokeyX (14. Januar 2015)

Pixy schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> Findest du nicht, dass du inzwischen völlig Übertreibst.
> Er hat es zugegeben ok, aber muss man das immer und immer wieder raus posaunen.
> ...



Hmm... seltsam! Wieso habe viel von euch ein Problem mit Rolloras *polarisierenden und  reißerischen Beiträgen * Sonst habt ihr doch auch kein Problem mit diesen! Und dass er gelegentlich ins Off Topic abdriftet ist doch auch ok? Ist doch schließlich nur ein Forum Beitrag und kein gut recherchierter Journalismus!

Jeder 2 predigt hier was von Meinungsfreiheit!!! Und wo bleibt die freie Meinung von Rollora? Ist diese nicht erwünscht, weil diese mit der eigenen Meinung nicht übereinstimmt?

Wie schnell das doch gehen kann sobald jemand anderer Meinung ist wird dieser sofort als Querulant und Troll beschimpft.

und zum over9000 mal weder Rollora noch ich noch die anderen die sich, zur recht, über das Video von Tom aufregen versuchen seine Meinung einzuschränken. Wir sind lediglich darüber empört, dass er den Titel mit voller Absicht falsch, polarisierend, reißerisch betitelt hat und das auch noch ohne Reue öffentlich zugibt. *Und das meine Freunde ist unsere freie Meinung die genauso viel zählt wie die eines **Redakteurs von PCGH oder einen Mitglied des PCGH Forums.*


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2015)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> *[...]**Und das meine Freunde ist unsere freie Meinung die genauso viel zählt wie die eines **Redakteurs von PCGH oder einen Mitglied des PCGH Forums.*


Das ist absolut richtig. Bisher habe ich hier noch keine Unterdrückung der Meinungsfreiheit gesehen. Ich kann schreiben, dass ich einen Beitrag nicht gut finde und derjenige still sein soll.
Allerdings habe ich ihn damit nicht daran gehindert, zu schreiben, was er möchte. Ich hab lediglich Recht von meiner eigenen Meinungsfreiheit gemacht. ^^

Ich sehe die Meinungsfreiheit erst dann unterdrückt, wenn jmd. eben in welcher Form auch immer wirklich nicht mehr zum Ausdruck bringen kann, was er möchte.
Da gibt es sicher auch gesetzliche Grenzen, aber in dem Bereich bewegen wir uns hier nicht. Denke ich. ^^


----------



## GC-FILTER (14. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wir User werfen PCGH ja oft vor, dass die News/Artikel zu sehr auf Klicks aus sind.
> Diese Meinung teile ich auch größtenteils.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal mit einem PCGH Mitarbeiter in einen ehrlichen Dialog treten. Also telefonisch oder meinetwegen persönlich. ^^
> ...



Interessant, interessant! Gute Fragen. Ich habe diesbezüglich auch nur meine Spekulationen die durch meinen gesunden Menschenverstand und etwas Erfahrung geprägt sind. Aber genau auf diese Fragen sollte es mal sinnvolle Antworten geben bzw. gescheit diskutiert werden mit dem Ziel es für die User besser zu gestalten. Den ich denke darum geht es ja. Leider habe ich wie schon gesagt seit langem das Gefühl dass hier Arbeitsplätze gesichert werden sollen die ggf. keine Daseinsberechtigung haben. Nicht falsch verstehen ich gönne jedem seinen Job aber es kommt die Zeit wo man sich mal wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren sollte und sich nicht in "Oh wir müssen mehr, mehr, mehr von allem und das um jeden Preis" verrennen sollte. Wenn es PCGH nicht so gut geht hat das sicher Gründe die aber nicht unbedingt darin verborgen liegen müssen das User nicht genug Werbung schauen oder euch nicht versteht. Der Markt wandelt sich eben. Abo-Modelle, Google, die Konkurrenz, Werbeblocker, das Verhalten der User etc... haben da eben einen großen Einfluss. 

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie es um PCGH steht. Ich habe das Gefühl dass es nicht all zu gut ist. Gerade in der aufkommenden Abo-Welt für Web-Inhalte sehe ich nur Überlebenschancen für Publikationen die gute Inhalte bieten oder eben kleine spezialisierte Blogs. Für mein empfinden entfernt ihr euch aber immer weiter von guten Inhalten oder versteckt diese hinter überflüssigem BlaBla.

Golem ist ja das Paradebeispiel. Noch nicht sooo lange bei der Computec Media GmbH dabei aber schon wird mit eine Abo-Model gewunken wobei viele User mit der fallenden Qualität der Beiträge sehr unzufrieden waren. Vorher werden die Leute aber noch schön mit so extrem penetranter Video-Werbung genervt das es einem bald schlecht wurde.....

Also ich mag da ja falsch liegen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser Weg langfristig zum Ziel führt.

Anderes Beispiel ist das neue Design der PCGH Seite..... Also was ihr euch vorgestellt hattet war so weit von dem was der User wollte entfernt das es schon fast traurig war. Schön ist das ihr die User befragt und ernst genommen habt aber ich finde das ihr selbst im Stande sein solltet eure Seite gescheit am Markt aufzustellen. Und genau diese Dinge suggerieren mir eine gewisse Inkompetenz die eben von den Headlines, den abgedrehten News, dem Video etc... genährt werden.

Achtung: Alles nur meine Meinung! Aber ich sehe es eben so wie auch viele meiner Bekanntschaften und das auch bei andere Computec Media Publikationen. Also nicht böse sein! Und bitte nicht gleich ein Video drehen!


----------



## SmokeyX (14. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich hier noch keine Unterdrückung der Meinungsfreiheit gesehen.



Ich auch zum Glück nicht^^ Aber es wird immer wieder Rollora und dem Rest der "Trolle" vorgeworfen dass  wir versuchen den Tom persönlich anzugreifen und seine Meinung  zu unterdrücken.



Zybba schrieb:


> Wir User werfen PCGH ja oft vor, dass die News/Artikel zu sehr auf Klicks aus sind.
> Diese Meinung teile ich auch größtenteils.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal mit einem PCGH Mitarbeiter in einen ehrlichen Dialog treten. Also telefonisch oder meinetwegen persönlich. ^^
> ...



Ich vermute, dass es genauso wie bei Youtube abläuft. Es gibt einen Counter der mitzählt wie viele Menschen auf die Seite Täglich gehen wie lange die dort bleiben welsche News am masten geklickt werden etc. Und daraus wird ein Wert errechnet was die Werbung die auf der Seite, Beitrag, Video, News wert ist. 
Wenn z.B. bei den Beiträgen von Redakteur XY jeden Tag so um die 100.000 User lesen, dann kostet die Werbung dort mehr als bei dem  Redakteur ZW der nur auf 20.000 User kommt.


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2015)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> [...]Wenn z.B. bei den Beiträgen von Redakteur XY jeden Tag so um die 100.000 User lesen, dann kostet die Werbung dort mehr als bei dem  Redakteur ZW der nur auf 20.000 User kommt.


So weit hätte ich nicht gedacht, das war außerhalb des für mich Vorstellbaren.
Ich glaube und hoffe, dass es nicht so ist. Falls man wirklich mit anderen Schreibern um gute Themen kämpfen müsste und von der Obrigkeit die "Erfolgsquote" gecheckt würde, wäre ein gutes Arbeitsklima in meinen Augen quasi unmöglich.

Generell stelle ich mir es so vor, dass Anzeigenpreise über Klicks auf eben diese Werbung finanziert werden.
Meinetwegen noch eine vorher ausgemachte Pauschaule dazu?...
Wie gesagt, es ist absolut undurchsichtig.
Man kann ja auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass so etwas einfach öffentlich kommuniziert wird.
Interessieren würde es mich aktuell aber sehr.


----------



## xHaru (14. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es teilweise richtig unerträglich, dass einige Moderatoren das abdriften eines Threads sofort mit der "OffTopic" Keule niedeprügeln. Manchmal entwickeln sich Diskussionen vom ursprünglichen Thema weg. Manchmal passt ein Text nicht perfekt zur Überschrift. Das ist nun mal so.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man darüber so eifersüchtig wachen muss. Als ob es nichts wichtigeres gäbe.
> 
> Und beim Forum von "Niveau" zu sprechen ist sowieso in weiten Teilen unangemessen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie Du daraus einen Vorwurf an Tom konstruieren kannst.



Das Abdriften muss dann aber auch schon sehr stark vorhanden sein. Ich schreibe selber teils viel OT, nur hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Mod gesehen, der so schnell die "OT_Keule" schwingt. Manchmal treffe ich beim Pullern auch nicht die Schüssel, sondern den Spiegel. Das ist nun mal so. 
Die Generalisierung bzw. der Vergleich deinerseits ist irgendwas zwischen unpassend und unbedeutend, da Diskussionen was Anderes als Journalismus sind. Bei Diskussionen geht es darum, mehrere Meinungen abzuwägen und vielleicht zu einem Ziel oder einer neuen Diskussion zu kommen. Beim Journalismus, egal ob recherchiert oder freier Meinung entsprechend, muss bei seriösem Journalismus eine passende Überschrift gewählt sein. Ansonsten ist das Täuschung der Leser, um Klicks zu bekommen, was Tom meines Erachtens nach auch zugegeben hat.



Bert2007 schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wo hier das problem ist?  es ist doch klar ersichtlich das es eine kolumne ist. tom beschreibt einfach seine erfahrung mit steam. ich kenne das zu gut. ich überlege mittlerweile auch ob ich beim sale zuschlagen soll und ob es danach nicht in der ecke liegt. die sale gehört nun mal ganz klar zu steam! warum ziehen einige, die null ahnung von diesen job haben, ihn so in den dreck? lasst ihr euch sagen, wie ihr euren job zu machen habt? wäre diese kolumne so schlecht gewesen, dann wäre sie nicht online gelandet. und noch was: es wird niemand gezwungen das zu lesen. sollte man es doch tun, dann kann man ihn sachlich hinweisen das etwas unpassend ist. wenn dann noch beleidigungen hinzu kommen, dann schlägt es dem fass den boden aus! normalerweise müsste man die accounts direkt bannen.  würdet ihr bei mir im laden sooo mit mir reden, dann würde ich sagen: geh da hin wo der maurer das loch gelassen hat und ich würde direkt ein hausverbot erteilen. anonymität internet! schrecklich!



Er beschreibt nur die Erfahrung mit den Sales, nicht mit Steam. Indem er eine andere Überschrift wählt, führt er die Leser in die Irre, die die Kolumne wahrscheinlich sonst nicht lesen würden. Zudem ist hierbei zu beachten, dass der Inhalt des Textes bis auf die Tatsache, dass es sich im Rahmen um Steam handelt, nicht mit der Überschrift übereinstimmt und somit die Leser wirklich getäuscht werden.



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich hätte  vielleicht den Titel "Steam ist verbesserungswürdig gennant".Warum? Ganz einfach weil ich seid letzter Zeit bei einer meiner lieblings Spiele(COH 2 bzw. seid kurzem dazu gekommen Westfront) des öfteren abstürtze im Spiel habe mit anschließender Crash Report Anzeige/zusenden an Steam trotz aktuellster Treiber.Und mir ist aufgefallen das es seid Westfront auf dem Markt erschienen ist,obwohl ich das garnicht hatte(hatte immer Standard COH2 genutzt bis vor kurzem) bei mir immer zu unregelmäßigen abstürtze kam.Wenn ihr denkt das könnte ein Hardware problem sein,ist es nicht.Alles im grünen bereich.Immer wenn es einen crash gab konnte ich eine Wiederhohlung vom letzten Spiel nochmal anschauen mit dem selben resultat das es zu einem absturtz führte.Das heißt das Spiel selber hat irgendwo eine fehlerhafte Programmierung der den fehler verursacht.Und seid einigen Wochen kam Westfront dazu,also sowas von verbugtes Spiel das nur halbherzig auf dem Markt gebracht wird ist mir schleierhaft.Einheiten die sich gegenseitig behindern und hängen bleiben irgendwo bzw. sich schlecht steuern lassen,kann einen wirklich zu weissglüht bringen.Und noch einen beispiel von gestern im Spiel,ein Sturmpionier was viel recourcen kostet mit Waffenupgrade repariert einen Panzerfahrzeug und besetzt es anschließend und was passiert der Sturmpionier wird in einem ganz normalen Fahrzeugbesatzung umgewandelt(hallllloooo?).Hab mir sogar den Playback nochmal angeschaut und mußte echt lachen wo ich das sah.
> Mein anliegen ist es,wenn Steam Spiele verkaufen tut das nicht 100% funktioniert.Das die dafür auch updates bringen und die fehler auch beheben was zur Zeit nicht der Fall ist.
> Und nach beenden von Steamprogramm/Spiel mit dem Fenster mit Werbung zu anderen Spielen nervt auch,da sollte man den benutzer schon die Option geben das zu deaktivieren(vielleicht kann man das ich weiss es nicht) den schließlich weiss jeder für sich selbst welche Spiele man haben möchte,oder?



Es ging hierbei aber nicht um Steam als ganzes, sondern um die Sales, die von Tom beschrieben werden. Klar kannst du das dann selber schreiben, allerdings fällst du damit um Welten vom Thema ab. 



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Ich auch zum Glück nicht^^ Aber es wird immer wieder Rollora und dem Rest der "Trolle" vorgeworfen dass  wir versuchen den Tom persönlich anzugreifen und seine Meinung  zu unterdrücken.



Leider. Nur, weil da mal wieder einige Leute durch den Einleitungssatz des Videos meinen, dass alle Trolle sind, die mal sagen, was nun Fakt ist.  Echt peinlich.

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Lukystrike (14. Januar 2015)

Hey, ich hätte es auch so gelesen, mit der "normalen" Überschrift 

Auf Facebook würde ich auch nicht mehr soviel geben, da tummeln sich seit 2 Jahren gerade auf Seiten wie die der PCGH Leute die man oft nicht mal im Ansatz Ernst nehmen kann oder witzig sind. Die Leute die es echt interessiert kommen wahrscheinlich sowieso hier ins Forum 
Facebook ist nur durchhuschen, Überschrift lesen und einen dummen Kommentar dalassen ^^


----------



## xHaru (14. Januar 2015)

Lukystrike schrieb:


> Hey, ich hätte es auch so gelesen, mit der "normalen" Überschrift
> 
> Auf Facebook würde ich auch nicht mehr soviel geben, da tummeln sich seit 2 Jahren gerade auf Seiten wie die der PCGH Leute die man oft nicht mal im Ansatz Ernst nehmen kann oder witzig sind. Die Leute die es echt interessiert kommen wahrscheinlich sowieso hier ins Forum
> Facebook ist nur durchhuschen, Überschrift lesen und einen dummen Kommentar dalassen ^^



Facebook ist nicht ausschließlich der Trollpart. Auch dort gibt es viele legitime Meinungen.


----------



## SmokeyX (14. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> *So weit hätte ich nicht gedacht, das war außerhalb des für mich Vorstellbaren.
> Ich glaube und hoffe, dass es nicht so ist. Falls man wirklich mit anderen Schreibern um gute Themen kämpfen müsste und von der Obrigkeit die "Erfolgsquote" gecheckt würde, wäre ein gutes Arbeitsklima in meinen Augen quasi unmöglich.*
> 
> Generell stelle ich mir es so vor, dass Anzeigenpreise über Klicks auf eben diese Werbung finanziert werden.
> ...



Hoppla, so war dass von mir nicht gemeint  
Ich glaube auch nicht daran das die Redakteure nach ihren Beiträgen bezahlt werden. Das wäre doch ziemlich Krass. Es seiden es sind Freiberufler dabei. 

Ich glaube es wird alles in ein Topf geworfen und dann unter den Angestellten aufgeteilt. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Höhe der Pauschale/Monatslohn davon abhängt wie erfolgreich man ist. Ein Anfänger bekommt wenig Lohn als einer der schon länger dabei ist. Ein Redakteur der die Massen fesseln kann, wird es einfacher haben eine Gehaltserhöhung zu bekommen als einer bei dem man beim lesen einschläft. So ist es aber überall.


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2015)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> Hoppla, so war dass von mir nicht gemeint  [...]


Naja... Vllt. ginge es nicht primär um Überwachung. Wenn allerdings Ende des Monats die Klickzahlen öffentlich verlesen werden, könnte man ja schon nervös werden... ^^



SmokeyX schrieb:


> [...]Ich glaube auch nicht daran das die Redakteure nach ihren Beiträgen  bezahlt werden. Das wäre doch ziemlich Krass. Es seiden es sind  Freiberufler dabei.
> 
> Ich glaube es wird alles in ein Topf geworfen und dann unter den  Angestellten aufgeteilt. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen das die  Höhe der Pauschale/Monatslohn davon abhängt wie erfolgreich man ist. Ein  Anfänger bekommt wenig Lohn als einer der schon länger dabei ist. Ein  Redakteur der die Massen fesseln kann, wird es einfacher haben eine  Gehaltserhöhung zu bekommen als einer bei dem man beim lesen einschläft.  So ist es aber überall.






Diesmal hast du mich missverstanden.
Die Pauschale bezog ich auf die Anzeige. Also der, der sie schalten  lässt zahlt vllt. was festes zusätzlich zu Preis pro einzelnem  Anzeigenklick.
Denn wer sieht heutzutage noch Werbung, dank Adblock? Falls man sie sieht, klickt man i.d.R. nicht drauf. ^^
Es sei denn, sie lässt sich nicht mal eben schließen oder so...

Bei den Mitarbeitern gehe ich davon aus, dass die ein Festgehalt bekommen.
Aber was weiß ich schon... ^^


----------



## GC-FILTER (14. Januar 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Leider. Nur, weil da mal wieder einige Leute durch den Einleitungssatz des Videos meinen, dass alle Trolle sind, die mal sagen, was nun Fakt ist. Echt peinlich.



So ist es. Liebe Trolle... ist wirklich eine passende Einleitung um das Video und den Tom endlich ernst nehmen zu können. Das Video ist komplett am Thema vorbei und kann von normal denken den Menschen doch nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden.... "Kolumne", dieses lächerliche Video und diesem Therad hier bitte löschen und in Zukunft einfach besser machen. Die Statistiken werden schon früh genug zeigen ob euch das gelingt. Ich bin da zwar schwer skeptisch aber das muss ja niemanden daran hindern sich zu bemühen.


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Januar 2015)

Hm... komisch... wahrscheinlich bin ich zu unkritisch bzw. habe schon an anderer Stelle bewiesen, dass ich nicht auf so genau auf die Einleitung´achte http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-elite-erfinder-david-braben.html#post6988945) aber für mich ging es in der Kolumne wirklich eher um den Sinn und Unsinn von Steam-Sales als um irgendetwas anderes.

Wenn sich jeder hier, er der hier im Forum mal nen markigen Satz hat fallen lassen dann auch mit Post von der Sorte "Bildzeitungsjournalismus" konfrontiert sähe... Dann gute Nacht.

Und zum Thema Clickbait: Wirklich jede Überschrift die auf eine Frage zuläuft ("Ist die GTX 970 die beste Karte aller Zeiten?") will genau das gleiche wie Tom mit seiner Überschrift wollte, nämlich - Aufmerksamkeit erwecken.

Das kann man doof finden. Gerade bei einem Kommentar sollte es aber verzeihlich sein; denn ein Kommentar will genau das - en bißchen reißerisch sein, (wie gerne ärgere ich mich z.B. über die Kommetare von Joseph Joffe).

Und Tom nun unseriöse Berichterstattung zu unterstellen paßt für mich auch nicht; schließlich war es ein Kommentar und kein Bericht. Und mal im Ernst gibt es ein/e bodenständigere/s Magazin/Seite als die pcgh.de

Da fallen mir zahlreiche andere Computermagazine ein die größere Erwartungen wecken und deutlich weniger bieten. Außerdem bin ich wohl auch etwas parteiisch, denn ich lese die Artikel von Tom sehr gerne.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Raeven (14. Januar 2015)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Clickbait: Wirklich jede Überschrift die auf eine Frage zuläuft ("Ist die GTX 970 die beste Karte aller Zeiten?") will genau das gleiche wie Tom mit seiner Überschrift wollte, nämlich - Aufmerksamkeit erwecken.
> 
> phila



das ist auch grundsätzlich für mich kein Problem, aber wenn dann im eigentlichen Kommentar ( nennen wir Ihn mal so), etwas thematisch anderes steht bin ich schon enttäuscht und fühle mich veräppelt. Sowas möchte ich hier einfach nicht lesen. 
Ich kaufe und lese auch keine Bildzeitung.


----------



## GC-FILTER (14. Januar 2015)

Besonders toll finde ich wie der Tom hier so die in dem Video angepriesene Kommunikation mit den Usern betrieb. War das Video also wohl doch eher nur ein Writebait  fürs Forum oder dreht der Herr schon den nächsten Clip? Wie dem auch sein... Ich verabschiede mich mal wieder aus diesem Forum hier. Ich wünsche PCGH alles gute und dem Tom ein etwas stabileres Ego. Dann musst du deine sicher kostbare Zeit nicht in so überflüssige Video stecken. 

Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt ob diese Writebait-Videos regelmäßig in die offiziellen News aufgenommen werden und welche Klassifizierungen sie dann ggf. erfahren. Top-News passt aber schon mal ganz gut. Schaut Designtechnisch einfach besser aus mit ein paar Top-News jeden Tag.  

Wünsch dir (Tom) bzw. euch (liebe User) was. Macht das beste draus.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Januar 2015)

Tschüß, GC-F. Zumindest ich werde Dich nicht vermissen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2015)

Dachte in der ersten Minute erst das wäre sarkastisch gemeint, musste dann aber geschockt feststellen, dass das Video tatsächlich ernst gemeint ist. 

Muss man jetzt etwa schon Angst haben hier seine Meinung kunt zu tun, ohne gleich öffentlich in einem Video zum Hans abgestempelt bzw bloß gestellt zu werden??
(das soll jetzt gar nicht mal auf die stumpfsinnigen Antworten die da manche von sich gegeben haben bezogen sein...)

Ich will jedenfalls nicht einfach ungefragt in einem video vorkommen, daher werde ich zukünftig Posts zu Meinungs-Artikeln meiden.
Ob das Sinn der Sache ist, mag ich aber wirklich bezweifeln...

Ich hoffe ich bin grad nicht der Einzige der so darüber denkt. 

Zu Tom...
Respekt das du dich der Masse stellst, obwohl ich finde dass das hier es jetzt nicht unbedingt gebraucht hat. Und schon gar nicht mit Nennung der einzelnen Postschreiber.
Mag zwar jetzt für den einen oder anderen provokant klingen, aber nach dem Video fühle ich mich zumindest nicht mehr so wohl wie zuvor im Forum.


----------



## Faccia80 (15. Januar 2015)

Oh Mann

Wieso regt ihr euch so über das auf was er sagt. Er hat einen Text verfasst ihr habt darauf reagiert und anscheinend haben es zu viele in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wo ist das Problem" Pressefreiheit" . Hehe und wenn jmd einen Text von ihm kommentiert und zum Teil auch so heftig angefahren wird dann braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn er im nachhinein mit einer Videoantwort zurückkommt. Ich persönlich finde die Reaktion gerechtfertigt. Wenn ihr der Meinung seid das Steam nicht seinen Reiz verliert dann freut euch das das ihr es anders seht, zum Teil ist es einfach Geschmackssache. Sorry also die Kommentare unter dem Video waren einfach mal übertrieben und Kinderkacke und kommt mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen.

Bei manchen Leuten hat man einfach das Gefühl das sie nur ihre neue Tastatur testen wollen, wenn euch der Text nicht interessiert dann wird weitergeblättert am Ende ist es so wie der Sack Reis in China der 3 mal täglich umfällt.


----------



## jasiemichauch (15. Januar 2015)

Voll peinlich wie sich Herr Loske hier, mehr oder weniger, zu rechtfertigen versucht und sich dabei ganz plump auf das Niveau von manch "unzufriedenem" Leser begibt.
Als würde man irgendwelche infantilen Kommentar-Wars von bräsigen Kids auf YT lesen.
Da kommt wohl einer mit Kritik nicht zurecht.
Als in der Öffentlichkeit stehender Redakteur sollte man schon etwas cooler sein.
In anderen Videos machte Herr Loske teils einen überheblichen/arroganten Eindruck auf mich.
Aber so selbstsicher scheint er doch nicht zu sein.
Like.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2015)

Schade, was hier teilweise für ein Ton herrscht.

Love!


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2015)

Nur weil es Rabattaktionen auf Steam gibt, heißt das nicht, dass das den Reiz der Plattform ausmache. Manche verwenden es auch wegen den tollen Weiterverkaufsmöglichkeiten ihrer alten Spie... Ok, vielleicht ist die Überschrift doch nicht so weltfremd 

Ich habe eher den Inhalt der Kolumne nicht verstanden. Für mich sind Spiele ein Luxusobjekt, genauso wie ein Abend im Kino, der PC, das Fahrrad und meine Kamera welche sind. Meine Eltern haben mir mal beigebracht, dass ich für Luxus arbeiten und Geld verdienen solle. Aber selbst mit dem Gehalt meines allerersten Ferienjobs verliert so ein Sale fast komplett seinen Reiz - klar, wenn ich ein Spiel spielen will und es im Angebot ist, kauf ich es mir. Aber doch nicht tonnenweise? Ich steh doch auch nicht jeden Tag sabbernd vor dem Uhrengeschäft und warte, bis die Rolex reduziert wird, wenn ich noch 10 unbenutzt zu Hause herumliegen habe...


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Schade, was hier teilweise für ein Ton herrscht.
> 
> Love!



Es ist einfach nur ein Abbild der "Gesprächskultur" im Internet.
Muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur ein Abbild der "Gesprächskultur" im Internet.[...]


Joa, das stimmt auf jeden Fall. 
Mittlerweile versuche ich selbst mich etwas differenzierter auszudrücken und unterdrücke den Beißreflex oft.
Das ganze Gezanke bringt mir persönlich irgendwie nix mehr. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Januar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nur weil es Rabattaktionen auf Steam gibt, heißt das nicht, dass das den Reiz der Plattform ausmache. Manche verwenden es auch wegen den tollen Weiterverkaufsmöglichkeiten ihrer alten Spie... […]


This + sarcasm-tags.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Januar 2015)

Zur Info:

Eure Streitigkeiten untereinander werden jetzt bitte per PN fortgeführt. Dann aber ohne personenbezogene Angriffe, für die es noch Karten gibt.

*B2T*


----------



## Faccia80 (15. Januar 2015)

ok  bin still sorry für die unannehmlichkeiten


----------

